#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Airgrid M5 Antena descartavel ???

## jcmaster85

Boa Noite a todos, tenho cerca de 250 airgrids em minha rede, ja efetuei a troca de mais de 30 pontas e tenho cerca de mais umas 15 para trocar pois ja estao com o sinal comprometido e a taxa de transferencia esta minima, isso em apenas 8 meses de uso, sempre a mesma coisa, perca de potencia, sem conexao com a base e grande oscilaçao de sinal, sinal bom no cliente e pessimo na base.
Ai pergunto a todos, pois sei que nao sao poucos que estao tendo esse problema, alguem ja descobriu uma forma de isso nao acontecer definitivamente???? ou teremos de fazer igual o nosso colega Laurence e mandar reparar as pontas e rezar para que nao seja um gasto permanente, pois pelo jeito que vai tera de ser feito a cada 6 meses. Grato a atençao de todos.

----------


## farias

Muito extranho esse relato, não vi isso acontecer com o equipamento ainda.
É 2.4?
Apenas trocando, o sinal fica bom novamente?
Tipo de fonte?
Distância do rádio até a fonte?

Se o cabo é muito longo, terá perda de desempenho graduativo! Talvez não seja isso?

----------


## luizbe

cara,
faz o teste de fazer uma vedação melhor nesses airgrids,
no forum já tem muitos reclamando disso,
talvez seja infiltração, não?

----------


## laurence669

esta dando problemas mesmo estamos trocando por stx da mikrotik .....
a soluçao é colocar fogo em tudo e postar para a ubnt .....

----------


## jcmaster85

Nao, sao as M5, temos casos em cabo de 5 mts furukawa, trocou a ponta por uma nova sinal fica 100% denovo, a fonte é a original que vem no produto a 24v. O que me deixa mais triste é que o equipamento é muito bom e que tem varias pessoas relatando o mesmo problema, algo que nao parece ter soluçao, ou se tem nao revelaram ainda. Grato pela atençao amigo.




> Muito extranho esse relato, não vi isso acontecer com o equipamento ainda.
> É 2.4?
> Apenas trocando, o sinal fica bom novamente?
> Tipo de fonte?
> Distância do rádio até a fonte?
> 
> Se o cabo é muito longo, terá perda de desempenho graduativo! Talvez não seja isso?

----------


## jcmaster85

Estamos colocando silicone ate na alma da antena, espero que prolongue um pouco mais o tempo de vida, pois a coisa ta complicada, 6 a 7 meses abre o bico, ai ja ero so outra. Vlw




> cara,
> faz o teste de fazer uma vedação melhor nesses airgrids,
> no forum já tem muitos reclamando disso,
> talvez seja infiltração, não?

----------


## jcmaster85

Opa Laurence Blz, falamos hoje pelo telefone, grato mais uma vez por sua atençao.




> esta dando problemas mesmo estamos trocando por stx da mikrotik .....
> a soluçao é colocar fogo em tudo e postar para a ubnt .....

----------


## ricromero

Olha, a pouco tempo deu problema com a M5 aqui em casa, foi só refazer o cabo de rede que resolveu completamente o problema.

----------


## infoservwireless

Tive um Problema parecido aki com uma de um ptp de 1Km... Meu problema era a fonte capacitores da fonte com problema.... Troquei Todos os Capacitores eletroliticos da fonte por Capacitores da Siemens show de bola ate agora....

----------


## andersonfire

> esta dando problemas mesmo estamos trocando por stx da mikrotik .....
> a soluçao é colocar fogo em tudo e postar para a ubnt .....


Cara será que é so alguns lotes ou será que são todos? E a UBNT ela ja se manifestou a respeito?

----------


## mateushenrique

Olha tenho conversado com muitos provedores e tive varios relatos de mesmos defeitos, o que com certeza é defeito fisico no hardware da airgrid, tenho umas 50 airgrids aqui que ja fiz todos os tipos de testes posiveis ; TFTP, testes com varios tipos e combinações de cabos, fonte e varios outros. 
Sem sucesso, havia ate mandado para uma loja no paraguay que diziam consertar esses equipamentos, Sem sucesso tambem de cada 6 uma ta funcinando e meia boca.

A minha solução foi mandar para UBIQUITI, preenchi o RMA e foi aceito, vou estar encaminhado para eles semana que vem, dizem eles que apos chegar dentro de 48hrs ja tem uma resposta. 
Com certeza assim que chegar a resposta deles vou estar postando.
Abraços.

PS. As airgrids funcionado perfeitamente tem como primeiro defeito a oscilação de CCQ, e Data Rates,
Logo depois o sinal começa a ficar cada veiz mais fraco, de -58 vai caido ate chegar em -80 por ai, até intao ficar dao fraco que chega a desconectar,(quando a maioria dos clientes ligam) a ela ja nao começa a conectar em estação nenhuma, mesmo muito proximo a ela com sinal de -49, -52, não conecta.
e por ultimo perde totalmente o RF. ja não acha nenhuma rede, nem no modo compilence test, e nem no airview.

So uma pergunta, porque o nano nunca parou?
porque o rocket nunca parou? 
porque a nano bridge nunca parou?
porque o bullet nunca parou?

Sabotagem interna no produto mais vendido da ubiquiti?
Defeito da engenharia?
Tudo que é bom dura pouco?

Minha solução apesar de cara esta sendo colocar SXT para os cliente para que nao perca o cliente que comprou uma antena a tao pouco tempo. 

Abraços, espero que logo consigamos uma solução ou uma resposta concreta da ubiquiti sobre o assunto.

----------


## Candaten

Olá pessoal. Aproveitando o tópico sobre as AirGrid quero deixar meu depoimento. Não sou grande usuário desse equipamento específico, mas tenho mais de 30 dispositivos UBNT em rede (Bullets, Rockets, Nanobridges), com links que atingem um total de 200Km, tudo perfeito. O problema que encontrei nas AirGrid é a ferrugem tomando conta da grade (estamos em zona litorânea), em aproximadamente 8 meses de uso. Terei que substituir os equipamentos. Isso é um problema que a UBNT deveria solucionar. Conclusão: não posso mais utilizar esse tipo de equipamento aqui!

----------


## byosni

Até o momento a solução que encontramos para as AirGrid foram estas: 
Conferem as fotos: 


Até mais...

----------


## granlabor

Pessoal.

Ainda não tem um mês que os equipamentos foram enviados à Ubiquiti para determinar o motivo da pane.

O melhor é aguardar um parecer oficial do fabricante.

[]'s

ZéAlves

----------


## ubntmatt

[lang=en]Hello Brazil Ubiquiti Users,

We have been made aware of this forum thread, and wanted to get more information about the mentioned issues. 

If you are experiencing the problems described in this thread, please contact me directly ([email protected]) and let me know the following information:

* Quantity of defective units
* MAC addresses of all defective units
* The local reseller you purchased from
* How long were units installed

Quality is something that we take very seriously and we stand behind all of our products.

Please send the details above ASAP to me and we will review and get resolved.

Regards,
Matt Hardy[/lang]

----------


## Poemander

Acompanhando.

----------


## laurence669

muito criativo heim hehehhe....
elas são rápidas mas morre rápido ......

----------


## mateushenrique

Vamos esperar o resultado da Ubiquiti, esperar mais umas 300 ou mais de cada um dar pane, e so prejuizo. espero que a Ubiquiti tenha uma boa desculpa pois vou ligar la semana que vem somente para ver o que eles tem a falar.

Tem muitas pessoas falando em ate processar se for provado defeito de fabrica.

Sei que a Ubiquiti chegou arrebentando tudo, agora ela ta arrebentando agente, cada dia mais.

Abraços

----------


## granlabor

Qual é o seu objetivo Matheus? Só fazer barulho?


Leia o que o fabricante escreveu no tópico 15 e siga o procedimento recomendado.

Está aqui novamente se você não viu.




> [lang=en]Hello Brazil Ubiquiti Users,
> 
> We have been made aware of this forum thread, and wanted to get more information about the mentioned issues. 
> 
> If you are experiencing the problems described in this thread, please contact me directly ([email protected]) and let me know the following information:
> 
> * Quantity of defective units
> * MAC addresses of all defective units
> * The local reseller you purchased from
> ...

----------


## evertonsoares

As ultimas 12 AirgridM5 que compramos ficou com a TX/RX fraca sem sensibilidade, todas pontas foram trocadas pela "revenda". Gastei dinheiro com o transporte para RMA! Agora é o seguinte Mr. Matt Hardy a maioria dos revendedores só dão 90 dias de garantia e ai como ficamos todos nós consumidores caso haja problemas após esse período? Podemos entrar em contato com você diretamente para solução do caso? Vale lembrar que eu e vários outros amigos tem equipamentos nessa situação....

----------


## granlabor

Everton.

Eu não sou representante da Ubiquiti nem trabalho pra eles. Sou fã dos produtos deles e por isso estou aqui me metendo onde não fui chamado.

Vamos por partes:
1) Não adianta escrever pra Ubiquiti AQUI porque eles não lêem o under-linux. Eles se manifestaram aqui a pedido meu para dizerem ao consumidor brasileiro que eles nos respeitam e valorizam o nosso mercado.

2) Ningume sabe a origem desse problema com as AirGRID. É muito provável que seja falha na utilização do produto, MAS TAMBÉM NINGUÉM ESTÁ AFIRMANDO QUE É ISSO.

3) O melhor caminho para solucionar este problema é seguir o procedimento indicado pelo fabricante no post 15.

Se precisar escrever seu desabafo pra Ubiquiti pode escrever em português e mandar direto pra eles que depois eu traduzo.

Agora, se o objetivo de vocês é apenas gritar e demonstrar indignação, não tem propósito nenhum eu continuar acompanhando este tópico.

[]'s

ZéAlves






> As ultimas 12 AirgridM5 que compramos ficou com a TX/RX fraca sem sensibilidade, todas pontas foram trocadas pela "revenda". Gastei dinheiro com o transporte para RMA! Agora é o seguinte Mr. Matt Hardy a maioria dos revendedores só dão 90 dias de garantia e ai como ficamos todos nós consumidores caso haja problemas após esse período? Podemos entrar em contato com você diretamente para solução do caso? Vale lembrar que eu e vários outros amigos tem equipamentos nessa situação....

----------


## EraserMG

Pessoal,

Vi que as reclamações são em relação a Airgrid m5. Esses problemas também esta acontecendo com a Airgrid m2? Estava pensando em começar a trabalhar com elas... Mais agora desanimei.

----------


## laurence669

não teve nenhum relato em airgrid m2 com problemas aqui no fórum ...
mas é somente as airgrid m5 .....
agora tem a m5 hi power que até agora esta rodando de boa.
vamos ver se esse novo modelo foi corrigido estes problemas ....
abraço a todos em um bom final de semana ....

----------


## mateushenrique

Primeiro lugar o nosso intuito é mostrar indiginação não pelo equipamento mais sim pela falta de alguem afim de resolver os problemas não de forma NEUTRA entre o cliente e o fabricante, Veja como exemplo a mikrotik, Que otimo suporte eles não tem no brasil.
A Ubiquiti não se relatou ate hoje sobre nenhum posivel defeito, ou nem ao mesmo tenho relato de ninguem que conseguiu resolver o problema dos dipolos, tanto com a ubiquiti ou por fora.
E falar que varios profissionais capacitados que temos nesse forum que tiveram o mesmo problema foi porque obteve falha na utilização do produto. Se a ubiquiti se declarar dessa maneira seria uma tremenda falta de razão.

Meu objetivo não é de maneira nenhuma causar barulho e muito menos desfavorecer a Ubiquiti pois eu mesmo tenho varios casos de sucesso com ela e ja indiquei muito ela para clientes meus e aqui mesmo no Forum, o problema é que ninguem até hoje muito menos o representante dela aqui no brasil (granlabor) nos deu uma resposta clara sobre o que acontece que 20% das airgrids no mercado Brasileiro (se não mais) estão todas parando, e com o mesmo relato e sintoma.

Espero que esse forum seja para discutirmos duvidas e achar soluções não para que sejamos enrolados, por ter comprado um equipamento que quando funciona é PERFEITO, mais é de tão pouca durãção.

Repito mais uma veiz a Ubiquiti hj uma das grandes no mercado de telecom com certeza, Rocket, Bullet, AirRouter, BaseStation e varias outras, até hj ela so esta tendo problema com a airgrid M5.

Nos (creio que falo em nome de todos lesados com o mau desempenho da airgrid) so queremos uma resposta da Ubiquiti Networks, uma resposta racional e cabivel para o defeito reclamado por todos.
Pode ter certeza que eu entrarei em contato pessoalmente com o Mr. Matt Hardy, para expor nossos preceitos e vontades em relação aos defeitos da airgrid m5, que esta tendo tudo haver com o topico ANTENA DESCARTAVEL.

Espero que alguem apareça com uma solução o mais rapido possivel por que não queremos ver uma marca como a Ubiquiti morrer no mercado, pois sinceramente eu estou infelizmente tendo que trocar todos os meus clientes, cerca de uns 130 ja foram trocados, ou por SXT ou por Nano ( o que esta impossivel de achar no mercado)

Somente uma coisa não me sai da cabeça, Não seria estranho as airgrids m5 começarem a dar tanto problema logo depois do pronunciamento da mikrotik do SXT?
O que sera que vai acontecer com os bullets quando o Grouve da mikrotik começar a se espalhar no Brasil?

E so mais uma pergunta: O que a Ubiquiti vai fazer quando detectar o problema?

Abraços a todos e espero postar o mais rapido possivel resposta boas para os que realmente sao interessados (Os ISP's que sofrem dia a dia com esse dilema).

Abraços, se tiver esquecido de alguma coisa me desculpem.

Boa sorte pra gente.

Abraços amigos.

----------


## EraserMG

Obrigado pela resposta laurence! Vou começar a implantar elas em minha rede. Se tiver algum problema, posto para vcs!

Abraços!

----------


## Almirgas

> Obrigado pela resposta laurence! Vou começar a implantar elas em minha rede. Se tiver algum problema, posto para vcs!
> 
> Abraços!


Fique tranquilo tenho ARGRID M2 a mais de dois anos rodando sem problemas. 

Já com M5 tambem estou enfrentando problemas jà troquei um monte de ponteiras, abri pra ver e constatei que o refletor na ponta fica todo enferrujado. 
Em alguns caso tive problemas de infestação de formigas dentro do arigrid, elas entram pela fresta que fica do cabo e o tampãozinho de plástico preto, por isso estamos siliconando tudo, inclusive aqueles buraquinhos tem em baixo dos alongadores das ponteiras.

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite pessoal, alguem usa as Nanobridge M5 em grande escala, que tenha pelo menos umas 50 ou 100 na rede em seus clientes? para que possa atestar com certeza do uso em campo que nao terei o mesmo problema que as Airgrids M5, estamos pensando em pagar um pouco mais e trocar os pontos por Nanobridge, ja que tanto os Nanostation e Sxt tem angulo de abetura muito alto. Grato pela atençao de todos mais uma vez.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

minha rede ainda é 70% 2.4 pois estou migrando aos poucos, mas tenho umas 60 airgrid m5 e nenhuma deu pau ..........

----------


## mateushenrique

Quer um conselho amigo, começa a usar outra coisa, menos airgrid.

Abraços
Espero que as suas nunca de problema, abraços.

----------


## jcmaster85

Amigo, voce possui Nanobridges M5 em sua rede em grande quantidade, se sim esta tendo problema com elas tambem????





> Quer um conselho amigo, começa a usar outra coisa, menos airgrid.
> 
> Abraços
> Espero que as suas nunca de problema, abraços.

----------


## Candaten

_"ESTOU DE FÉRIAS DO UNDER-LINUX. A AGRESSIVIDADE
ESTÁ SENDO UMA ROTINA AQUI E EU NÃO GOSTO DISSO.

UM DIA EU VOLTO (OU NÃO)._ _

OBRIGADO ÀS PESSOAS DE BEM QUE CONHECI AQUI."

_Estranhei essa posição do Zé Alves e espero que ele repense, pois sua presença aqui é de suma improtância. Foi pelo tema abordado aqui que se desligou? Não acredito. O que estamos levantando é uma questão pontual dos produtos Ubiquiti, aliás, via de regra, de excelente qualidade.
Pela importância que a Ubiquiti exerce hoje em nossos provedores é que temos a liberdade de cobrar providências por algum problema e isso temos que discutir em fóruns, através dos quais muitas vezes achamos a solução antes mesmo do fabricante.
A questão específica das Air Grid tem sido um problema ainda não devidamente respondido pela Ubiquiti, com a qual temos relações íntimas com o grande consumo de seus produtos, talvez por isso as discussões ficam mais acirradas.
Sabemos que voce, Zé Alves, nada tem a ver com isso diretamente e até estou sempre a seu lado na defesa dos produtos UBNT, pois os utilizo e com excelentes resultados.
Mas nesse caso, precisamos achar a solução.
VOLTA ZÉ ALVES...

----------


## Almirgas

> Boa noite pessoal, alguem usa as Nanobridge M5 em grande escala, que tenha pelo menos umas 50 ou 100 na rede em seus clientes? para que possa atestar com certeza do uso em campo que nao terei o mesmo problema que as Airgrids M5, estamos pensando em pagar um pouco mais e trocar os pontos por Nanobridge, ja que tanto os Nanostation e Sxt tem angulo de abetura muito alto. Grato pela atençao de todos mais uma vez.


Eu já tenho mais de 100 instaladas, e algumas deram pau sim. 3 Foram invadidas por formigas, agora estamos vedando com silicone, umas 3 foram perdendo sinal até não conectar mais. Trocamos as pontas e pronto.
Nas minhas não foram problemas de cabo pois apenas trocamos a ponteira e o sinal voltou ao normal.
Mas pra via das dúvidas vou começar a instalar com um cabo da própria ubnt, comprei uma caixa pra testar. 
Na minha humilde opinião é um problema de hardware mesmo, não é instalação, não é cabo, nem fonte, pois os airgrid vem com fonte própria ou cabo usb no caso de cabo com menos de 8 metros.

Também estou aguardando um parecer da UBNT, creio que eles vão se manifestar, talves através do GRANLABOR.
Abraços a todos.

----------


## jcmaster85

Grato pela informaçao amigo, entao é provavel que o problema tambem esteja nas Nanobridges M5, creio que nao temos tantos relatos devido ao pouco uso em clientes devido o preço ser mais elevado.




> Eu já tenho mais de 100 instaladas, e algumas deram pau sim. 3 Foram invadidas por formigas, agora estamos vedando com silicone, umas 3 foram perdendo sinal até não conectar mais. Trocamos as pontas e pronto.
> Nas minhas não foram problemas de cabo pois apenas trocamos a ponteira e o sinal voltou ao normal.
> Mas pra via das dúvidas vou começar a instalar com um cabo da própria ubnt, comprei uma caixa pra testar. 
> Na minha humilde opinião é um problema de hardware mesmo, não é instalação, não é cabo, nem fonte, pois os airgrid vem com fonte própria ou cabo usb no caso de cabo com menos de 8 metros.
> 
> Também estou aguardando um parecer da UBNT, creio que eles vão se manifestar, talves através do GRANLABOR.
> Abraços a todos.

----------


## mateushenrique

é justamente disso que eu estava falando no ultimo post, a falta de compromisso da ubiquiti e seus representantes, que mais uma veiz não declaram nada.
Estamos sem nenhuma ajuda, somos so agente e as airgrids,
Abraços

Espero postar logo uma solução.!

----------


## tonfy

Olá.

gente, estávamos com esse problema constantemente, então, decidimos usar cabos menores entre o poe e o nano, não posso dar uma garantia de 100% nesse caso mas, pelo menos as dores de cabeça diminuíram consideravelmente.

Boa sorte...

Conhecimento tem valor em alta quando compartilhado

felicidades.

----------


## Almirgas

> Olá.
> 
> gente, estávamos com esse problema constantemente, então, decidimos usar cabos menores entre o poe e o nano, não posso dar uma garantia de 100% nesse caso mas, pelo menos as dores de cabeça diminuíram consideravelmente.
> 
> Boa sorte...
> 
> Conhecimento tem valor em alta quando compartilhado
> 
> felicidades.


Olha pessoal, coincidentemente onde eu tive problemas não eram cabos grandes, mas todos com menos de 8 metros, teve caso até de cabo com menos de 4 metros, mas foi apenas trocados as pontas, o cabo não mexi e voltou ao normal.
Tive problemas tanto com fonte quanto com o adaptador usb original.

----------


## jcmaster85

Tive problema com cabos de 5 e de 12 mts e nesse meio termo, lembrando que as fontes sao de 24v e nos sabemos que com 12v a antena funciona perfeitamente, testando tando com cabo ching-ling quanto com furukawa, creio que o problema nao seja cabo, pois o primeiro problema que ele vai te dar é a queda de conexao da antena com o PC por falta de alimentaçao, vai ficar resetando.

----------


## Almirgas

Comprei esse cabo UBIQUITI NETWORKS TOUGH CABLE outdoor carrier shielded cat 5e level1, como é da própria ubnt não poderei dizer que é cabo, e os conectores da furukawa, vamos ver no que dá. Mas tenho certeza que continuarei usando as AIRGRID, pois acredito que tenha sido um lote com defeito.
OBS: hoje pela manhã mais uma com defeito. Cabo furukawa de 4 metros e conector proprio usb, a tarde vai mais uma ponteira lá.

----------


## rjunior543

Infelizmente a qualidade dos produtos Ubiquiti no que tange a hardware e durabilidade é uma vergonha.
O proprio Zé Alves já discutiu comigo e teve postura semelhante a agora quando levantei em um tópico a questão da péssima qualidade da porta LAN nos produtos UBNT, e agora que minhas primeiras airgrids com pouco mais de um ano começaram a travar todas, entrei na internet para pequisar se acontecia com mais alguém e vejo uma reprise da discussão anterior, mas agora com um problema novo...

Então vou deixar para vocês meu atual "caso" com a UBNT:

Comecei a operar com UBNT M5 logo após o lançamento, há quase dois anos e de cara apostei uma quantia consideravel comprando cerca de 40 airgrids. De repente essa semana começaram a parar e até agora já foram 5. Todas com exatamente o mesmo problema relatado neste tópico, e começo a me preocupar pois tenho ao todo mais de 80 airgrids na rede e todas fornecidas em regime de comodato aos clientes.
Estou perdendo MUITO dinheiro com UBNT com sucessivas panes em portas LAN e agora com perda de sinal.

Ao contrario do que diz o Zé alves, sou um profissional gabaritado no ramo sim senhor, com curso superior e especializações que não cabem citar aqui pois isso não é desfile de credenciais, mas posso garantir aos senhores que não é erro de instalação tampouco de manutenção.

Infelizmente a postura que me vejo obrigado a adotar em minha rede à partir deste momento é a paralização total de novas aquisições de produtos UBNT e a espera pela chegada massiva ao mercado das linhas Mikrotik dotadas de sistemas MIMO e TDMA.
À partir de hoje eu apenas efetuarei a compra de nanostations a nivel de substituição de equipamentos defeituosos e voltarei a operar com os baratos e seguros conjuntos 2,4Ghz e seus Aps em caixa hermética.
A mesma atitude adotarei com relação aos meus varios clientes que contratam minhas acessorias e consultorias, pois infelizmente, a UBNT ainda tem muito a aprender sobre o mercado brasileiro com nossa carga tributária e altos preços, que não nos dão ao luxo de termos bons produtos descartáveis para trocar a torto a direito.

Infelizmente, com quase 50.000 investidos em equipamentos UBNT, não vejo outra saída a não ser condenar essa vasta soma a obsolencia e paralizar o crescimento da empresa enquanto aguardo por soluções mais duraveis e de maior competencia.

Atenciosamente.
Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## sidicol

karamba fiquei preocupado agora... nossa so hje chegou 50 unidades para mim..... airgrid m5

----------


## sidicol

alguem ta usando este novo aqui pois os que chegou para mim e este modelo novo 
*AirGrid M5 HP - Operating Frequency 5470-5825 MHz**
*http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/datash...asheet_web.pdf*
sera que este aqui tambem esta dano o mesmo problema ?

----------


## Almirgas

[QUOTE=sidicol;556368]alguem ta usando este novo aqui pois os que chegou para mim e este modelo novo 
*AirGrid M5 HP - Operating Frequency 5470-5825 MHz**

Segundo os relatos aqui no prórprio fórum este ainda não está dando problemas, inclusive só estou comprando deste. 

Sempre falam de Airgrid mal instalado, "mal instalado como", sel ele já vem pronto, basta fazer um cabo e ligar, se falam de cabo ruim, mas então porque não vem escrito qual marca de cabo deve ser utilizado. Acho muito dificil alguem que usa Airgrid não saber instalar, ou seja, não saber fazer um cabo, alias se o cabo estiver errado o Airgrid nem vai funcionar. Como já falei acima comprei um cabo da própria UBNT, quero ver se com ele vai dar o mesmo problema. 
Eu vou continuar usando, pois o equipamento é muito bom, acredito que tenha sido um lote com defeito. 
Mas gostaria que a UBNT se manifestasse. Bom eles não lêem esse fórum, pois deviam, pois é o maior forum de Wirelles do Brasil, e se vendem aqui no Brasil então deverim ler e ver o que se fala dos produto deles. 
Abraços a todos e boa sorte com os AirGrid. Como já foi dito acima, é muito caro pra ser descartável.

----------


## mateushenrique

Depois do meu ultimo post nesse topico ja devo ter retirado mais ou menos umas 25 airgrids com o mesmo problema, possivelmente seria lote, mais eu não vou confiar por enquanto não.

Abraços.
PS. Se fosse ma instalação, porque os clientes com bullet, rocket, e nanobridge nunca deram problema? Má instalação somente nas airgrids?

----------


## Almirgas

> *Se fosse ma instalação,*[/U] porque os clientes com bullet, rocket, e nanobridge nunca deram problema? Má instalação somente nas airgrids?


Concordo com voce, dificilmente alguem que não saber fazer uma boa instalação usa AirGrid.

----------


## sidicol

bo dos primeiros eu acho que devo ter uns 15 a 20 mais ate agora ainda nao deu problemas mais vamos espera mais um pouco.

----------


## Jadir

Eu tenho uma ideia a respeito desse problema, quase uma teoria da conspiração,  :Big Grin: .

Lembram de quando lançaram as primeiras Airgrids, com alimentação via usb ou POE de 5v? Não prestou, e logo trataram de retirar do mercado. O mais estranho é que em um prazo pequeno de tempo havia a 'solução' do problema, com o surgimento dos POE de 24v. 

A minha suposição é a seguinte: aproveitou-se o projeto original da Airgrid de 5v e 'adaptou-se' uma alimentação de 24v, meio que às pressas para não comprometer a imagem do produto junto ao consumidor. A questão é se as alterações no projeto foram suficientes no quesito estabilidade. Pelo que eu notei nos relatos dos amigos, a 'solução' não foi definitiva, e os problemas começaram a aparecer.

Os modelos novos da Airgrid, as HP, parecem não apresentarem esse defeito em função de, aparentemente, serem originadas de um projeto diferente, desenvolvido com alimentação condizente para suportar a alta potência do aparelho. 

Repito: é uma TEORIA particular minha. Não estou afirmando absolutamente nada a respeito da Ubiquiti, uma vez que não tenho relação nenhuma com a empresa (nada além de usuário de seus produtos). Mas que faz sentido, isso faz.

----------


## laurence669

eu também acho que pode ser isso ...
aproveitaram o diagrama elétrico da placa de c.i dos modelos antigos, só mudou o circuito de alimentação para 24 volts e esqueceram de reprojetar o circuito de radiofrequência .
para suportar a voltagem maior ...
abraço a todos

----------


## rjunior543

Caros colegas.
Só para atualizar minha atual situação, estou neste exato momento testando as grids em bancada (e uma nanobridge que parou hoje com o mesmo defeito), e no laboratório com um nano loco como AP todas se conectaram e navegaram. Acho que no fim elas ficaram meio surdas, pois aqui estou com uns 5 metros de distancia entre os equipamentos e tudo funciona perfeitamente.

Amanhã vou tentar remanejar os equipamentos para clientes que estejam muito proximos das torres e ver se ainda funcionam.

Outra hipotese que me ocorre, é que talvez o problema seja mesmo elétrico e relativo a distancia nos cabos de rede, pois aqui na bancada estou usando cabo de centimetros de distancia entre o POE e a antena e tudo funciona bem.
Como nos clientes os cabos todos tem alguns metros de comprimento, talvez o problema seja de alimentação. Agora já são mais de uma da madruga e estou indo embora, mas amanha testarei também a alimentação com o multimetro para verificar possiveis problemas.
Se for o caso, para não perder os equipamentos (05 grids e 01 nanobridge), até vale a pena colocar o POE dentro de uma caixa hermética e subir um cabo elétrico PP... gambiarra inesperada, mas a mais de mil reais de prejuizo, vale muito a pena.

Enfim, testando possiveis causas e soluções para mais esse problema da UBNT, e assim que tiver maiores detalhes eu volto a postar aqui.

Atenciosamente.
Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Pessoal poderiam relatar se o problema ta dando nas M5 HP tambem?

----------


## Almirgas

> Pessoal poderiam relatar se o problema ta dando nas M5 HP tambem?


Bom dia Fernando,, seguinte, pra mim com M5 HP até agora não apareceu o problema, apenas nos outros. Como acompanho o tópido desde o inicio todos que relataram não estão citando as M5HP.

----------


## rjunior543

Acho que o problema se acontecer com a HP ainda vai demorar, pois até agora todos os meus euipamentos em pane são os que estão com mais de um ano de uso.

----------


## ubntmatt

Hi Everyone,
Regarding this post:
https://under-linux.org/f291/airgrid...71/#post554600

I have not received much feedback with information.

If you are having the issues described in this thread, please contact me ASAP with the information requested so we can review.
We stand behind our products, and we want to determine what is happening.

Please email me ([email protected]) if you can provide more information.

Regards,
Matt Hardy

----------


## jcmaster85

Pessoal a quanto tempo foi lançada a Airgrid M5 HP, ja faz mais de 6 meses? se nao tiver mais de 6 meses fica dificil saber se ta dando problema ou nao, ja que as minhas começaram o defeito depois de 6 meses a grande maioria.

----------


## tonflatland

Também não era pra menos o cara nos ajuda o tempo todo quando precisamos
acredito que não e o primeiro e nem o Ultimo equipamento que vai apresentar alguma Falha
e outra Coisa as falhas Existem para serem corrigidas

agora sou contra esse apedrejamento
pois acredito eu que se não fosse as Soluções criadas pela UBIQUITI Tinha muito Provedor ae Fexando as Portas
Pra não encarar os Motorola devido aos Custos
Sou Usuário dos Produtos AirGrid M5 e Nunca Tive Problemas

Fica aqui minha Opinião e Experiencia Pessoal

e apoio o amigo
VOLTA Tio Zé Alves




> _"ESTOU DE FÉRIAS DO UNDER-LINUX. A AGRESSIVIDADE
> ESTÁ SENDO UMA ROTINA AQUI E EU NÃO GOSTO DISSO.
> 
> UM DIA EU VOLTO (OU NÃO)._ _
> 
> OBRIGADO ÀS PESSOAS DE BEM QUE CONHECI AQUI."
> 
> _Estranhei essa posição do Zé Alves e espero que ele repense, pois sua presença aqui é de suma improtância. Foi pelo tema abordado aqui que se desligou? Não acredito. O que estamos levantando é uma questão pontual dos produtos Ubiquiti, aliás, via de regra, de excelente qualidade.
> Pela importância que a Ubiquiti exerce hoje em nossos provedores é que temos a liberdade de cobrar providências por algum problema e isso temos que discutir em fóruns, através dos quais muitas vezes achamos a solução antes mesmo do fabricante.
> ...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Qual é o seu objetivo Matheus? Só fazer barulho?
> 
> 
> Leia o que o fabricante escreveu no tópico 15 e siga o procedimento recomendado.
> 
> Está aqui novamente se você não viu.


Granlador,

Pelo que parece o matt trabalha no fabricante então voce talvez esteja se confundindo.

Inclusive disponibilizou o email para contato com dominio (@ubnt.com) ou seja acho que ele esta aqui so pra resolver o problema

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Hi Everyone,
> Regarding this post:
> https://under-linux.org/f291/airgrid...71/#post554600
> 
> I have not received much feedback with information.
> 
> If you are having the issues described in this thread, please contact me ASAP with the information requested so we can review.
> We stand behind our products, and we want to determine what is happening.
> 
> ...



Hey matt sorry for this I was trying to create a automatic translation of forum to english but since Google is discontinuing google translate API this will not work anymore. anyway if you need any help from under-linux.org to make your product better feel free to contact me marcus at under-linux.org.

----------


## mateushenrique

Good morning Matt,
I'll definitely contacting you in your email,
so you can be sending some of airgrid m5 50 that you may beevaluating and giving us a satisfactory answer to our biggestheadache in which providers are having several months.

I hope to return in your email confirmation.

Grateful

Matthew Henry

To under-linux.org friends who want to join forces to send moredipoles can contact me by email, (without guarantee)[email protected]

Thank you all.


TRANSLATE / TRADUÇÃO:

Bom dia Matt,
Estarei com certeza entrando em contato com voce no seu email,
para que possa estar enviando certa de 50 airgrid m5 para que voces possam estar avaliando e nos dando uma resposta satisfatoria para o nossa maior dor de cabeça que nos provedores estamos tendo a varios meses.


Espero retorno de confirmação no seu email.


Grato


Mateus Henrique


Para amigos do under-linux.org que quiserem juntar forças para mandar mais dipolos, pode entrar em contato comigo por email, (sem garantia). [email protected]


Abraços a todos.

----------


## mateushenrique

EMAIL RESPONDIDO POR MATT.
=

Ok 


Soon I will be sending you what was asked, 
Surely we'll solve it together.



Thank you for your attention.


TRANSLATE/TRADUÇÃO
Em breve estarei enviando o que foi perguntado,
Certamente nós vamos resolvê-lo juntos.



Obrigado pela sua atenção.


___________________________________________-


Date: Thu, 16 Jun 2011 10:08:02 -0400
Subject: Re: TOPIC AIRGRID M5 Detachable Antenna? / UNDER-LINUX.ORG
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]


Hi Matthew,
We will make sure to get the problem resolved.


Can you send me the following information:


*
*
*
*




Thanks for your assistance.


Best Regards,
Matt Hardy

_________________
______

Em breve estarei postando mais informações.

Abraços

----------


## Almirgas

Até aqui acho que foi muito útil a discussão sobre o problema com as AIRGRID, pois alguém da UBNT já se manifestou, isso quer dizer que eles acompanham esse fórum, e não poderia ser diferente pois o Brasil é um grande consumidor de produtos da UBNT então eles tem por obrigação dar uma olhada no maior fórum sobre wirelles do Brasil
Acredito que muito em breve vai haver mudanças no sistema interno de nossas Airgrids. Assim espero pois o produto é bom e um pouco caro pra ser descartável.

----------


## VIASATT

Muito tri essa tartaruga, poderia ser o símbolo da ubnt.

----------


## VIASATT

Boa noite, isso porque vc não comparou com as grade da aquário, pintura dura muito pouco, sem falar nos arranhões que o cara toma dessas antenas.
Acabamento da ubnt show, pena que esta dando problemas.

----------


## VIASATT

Por isso que não da pra dizer que um equipamento é bom. 
Vai te dizer se é bom em um, dois anos de uso no sol, chuva...

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite galera, conforme solicitado pelo Matt da UBNT, repassei 30 Macs de antenas com defeito, todas foram compradas por revendedores direto na Flytec do paraquai, o mesmo informou que é de grande ajuda a numereçao dos Macs e saber de onde foi adquirida a antena e tambem que eles estao verificando a origem do problema, inclusive a unbt ja havia enviado varias antenas para o pessoal da Flytec fazer a troca.

----------


## Bender

Um detalhe muito importante que muitos não dão valor é o aterramento adequado dos equipamentos da Ubiquiti. Sei que é bem dizer impossivel aterrar todos clientes mas é o que manda a ubiquiti, mas o engraçado que algumas fontes da ubiquiti sequer tinham aterramento.. Aqui eu cheguei a usar uns rockets em um ptp e tive que aterrar tudo e meter cabo blindado, mas mesmo assim não funcionou. Resolvi quando meti a mao no bolso e coloquei rádios licenciados. Mas isso é outro caso. Bom fica a dica do aterramento.

----------


## seaman

Olá Pessoal

Estou iniciando minha participação aqui neste fórum, o qual foi indicado por um amigo que a muito tempo participa.

Primeiramente gostaria de me apresentar, de forma rápida e sucinta: Tenho um provedor no interior do PR há 5 anos, sou engenheiro de computação e pós-graduado em telecom. Espero poder ajudar e compartilhar o conhecimento que adquiri, seja na experiência prática ou teórica.

Bem, minha experiência com este equipamento é a seguinte: Temos aproximadamente 200 pontos com airgrid instalados, todos com alimentação POE em 24v. Tive uma péssima experiencia com os de alimentação via USB ( 5v), onde 5 peças instaladas TODAS queimaram. Quanto aos outros, nenhum apresentou os problemas descritos neste tópico, e muitos estão em operação a mais de 1 ano.

O segredo para o funcionamento correto e duradouro deste equipamento é o seguinte: O pino terra da fonte POE precisa obrigatoriamente estar ligado ao fio terra. O que ocorre é que na maioria dos casos os clientes não tem o fio terra em suas tomadas, e até mesmo alguns instaladores costumam quebrar este pino para que ele encaixe em algumas tomadas. Nos locais onde não existe o fio terra, nós o fazemos. É a unica forma segura de terminar o problema descrito por muitos neste tópico.
Façam seus testes e me contem o resultado.

----------


## Almirgas

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Estou iniciando minha participação aqui neste fórum, o qual foi indicado por um amigo que a muito tempo participa.
> 
> Primeiramente gostaria de me apresentar, de forma rápida e sucinta: Tenho um provedor no interior do PR há 5 anos, sou engenheiro de computação e pós-graduado em telecom. Espero poder ajudar e compartilhar o conhecimento que adquiri, seja na experiência prática ou teórica.
> 
> Bem, minha experiência com este equipamento é a seguinte: Temos aproximadamente 200 pontos com airgrid instalados, todos com alimentação POE em 24v. Tive uma péssima experiencia com os de alimentação via USB ( 5v), onde 5 peças instaladas TODAS queimaram. Quanto aos outros, nenhum apresentou os problemas descritos neste tópico, e muitos estão em operação a mais de 1 ano.
> 
> O segredo para o funcionamento correto e duradouro deste equipamento é o seguinte: O pino terra da fonte POE precisa obrigatoriamente estar ligado ao fio terra. O que ocorre é que na maioria dos casos os clientes não tem o fio terra em suas tomadas, e até mesmo alguns instaladores costumam quebrar este pino para que ele encaixe em algumas tomadas. Nos locais onde não existe o fio terra, nós o fazemos. É a unica forma segura de terminar o problema descrito por muitos neste tópico.
> Façam seus testes e me contem o resultado.


Seja bem vindo ao fórum, aqui vc vai poder aprender e principalmente com tua formação ajudar muito.

----------


## andersonfire

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Estou iniciando minha participação aqui neste fórum, o qual foi indicado por um amigo que a muito tempo participa.
> 
> Primeiramente gostaria de me apresentar, de forma rápida e sucinta: Tenho um provedor no interior do PR há 5 anos, sou engenheiro de computação e pós-graduado em telecom. Espero poder ajudar e compartilhar o conhecimento que adquiri, seja na experiência prática ou teórica.
> 
> Bem, minha experiência com este equipamento é a seguinte: Temos aproximadamente 200 pontos com airgrid instalados, todos com alimentação POE em 24v. Tive uma péssima experiencia com os de alimentação via USB ( 5v), onde 5 peças instaladas TODAS queimaram. Quanto aos outros, nenhum apresentou os problemas descritos neste tópico, e muitos estão em operação a mais de 1 ano.
> 
> O segredo para o funcionamento correto e duradouro deste equipamento é o seguinte: O pino terra da fonte POE precisa obrigatoriamente estar ligado ao fio terra. O que ocorre é que na maioria dos casos os clientes não tem o fio terra em suas tomadas, e até mesmo alguns instaladores costumam quebrar este pino para que ele encaixe em algumas tomadas. Nos locais onde não existe o fio terra, nós o fazemos. É a unica forma segura de terminar o problema descrito por muitos neste tópico.
> Façam seus testes e me contem o resultado.



Boa noite e bem vindo(apesar de sua data de ingresso no forum ser antiga)tenho uma pergunta e quando esse POE é ligado em um estabilizador,ha maioria hoje dos estabilizadores ja vem com tomadas de tres pinos,como fica esse aterramento nesse caso?????


Att

----------


## seaman

> Boa noite e bem vindo(apesar de sua data de ingresso no forum ser antiga)tenho uma pergunta e quando esse POE é ligado em um estabilizador,ha maioria hoje dos estabilizadores ja vem com tomadas de tres pinos,como fica esse aterramento nesse caso?????
> 
> 
> Att


Da mesma forma, você terá que verificar se a tomada onde o estabilizador está conectado possui o fio terra. 

As tomadas que possuem o terra, tem 3 polos, para verificar se o aterramento existe, abra a tomada e verifique se chegam 3 fios. 

O fio terra normalmente é de cor verde. Se o mesmo não existir, é necessário a passagem de um novo fio pelo eletroduto, e o mesmo deverá ser conectado à uma haste de cobre que deverá ser enterrada. A haste, o conector e o fio você encontra facilmente em lojas de materiais elétricos.

Veja o exemplo da foto em anexo. Na foto foi utilizado um cabo mais grosso e de cobre nú, mas no seu caso deverá usar um cabo mais fino ( facilida a passagem pelo eletroduto ) e encapado (para evitar qualquer possível curto).

Abraço!

----------


## adrianofante

Também estou tendo essa experiencia nada agradavel com relação as AirGrid, todas estao perdendo a pontecia como o amigo disse, isso após uns 9 ou 10 meses de uso, espero que a ubiquiti pense em alguma coisa para resolver esse problema, pois não é justo usar um equipamento por tão pouco tempo e ninguém apresentar uma solução para reparo ou troca do mesmo.



> Boa Noite a todos, tenho cerca de 250 airgrids em minha rede, ja efetuei a troca de mais de 30 pontas e tenho cerca de mais umas 15 para trocar pois ja estao com o sinal comprometido e a taxa de transferencia esta minima, isso em apenas 8 meses de uso, sempre a mesma coisa, perca de potencia, sem conexao com a base e grande oscilaçao de sinal, sinal bom no cliente e pessimo na base.
> Ai pergunto a todos, pois sei que nao sao poucos que estao tendo esse problema, alguem ja descobriu uma forma de isso nao acontecer definitivamente???? ou teremos de fazer igual o nosso colega Laurence e mandar reparar as pontas e rezar para que nao seja um gasto permanente, pois pelo jeito que vai tera de ser feito a cada 6 meses. Grato a atençao de todos.

----------


## seaman

> Também estou tendo essa experiencia nada agradavel com relação as AirGrid, todas estao perdendo a pontecia como o amigo disse, isso após uns 9 ou 10 meses de uso, espero que a ubiquiti pense em alguma coisa para resolver esse problema, pois não é justo usar um equipamento por tão pouco tempo e ninguém apresentar uma solução para reparo ou troca do mesmo.


É provável que eles não farão nenhuma modificação no projeto do hardware, pois o problema é só o aterramento. Já disse como resolver o problema nos posts anteriores, tenho mais de 200 pontos instalados com airgrids a mais de 1 ano e nenhum deu problema. Só tive problema com os alimentados por USB, mas esses queimavam de chegar a derreter alguns componentes internos do rádio. No entanto os de alimentação via POE, todos 100% até agora.

Para que o aterramento seja completo, é interessante utilizar o cabo STP e seus conectores RJ45 da própria ubiquiti, pois eles fecharão um aterramento completo de todo o equipamento em conjunto com a alimentação.

Abraços

----------


## vie190

eu tambem perdi algumas com usb que torra em dias de chuva,..,quanto as poe tive varias com sinal tão baixo que não conecta na torre ,apesar de mostrar sinal bom,.,.,.minha pergunta que ja foi ate mencionada antes é a seguinte,,as minhas que ficou apos 8 meses com sinal fraco são todas normal ,,..e nenhuma hp ate o momento deu defeito.,.,,alguem teve este problema com as airgrid hp ?,,pois caso positivo terei de comprar outro equipamento para cliente pois so trabalho com comodato e ja ta chato ficar comprando ponta.,

----------


## VIASATT

M


> É provável que eles não farão nenhuma modificação no projeto do hardware, pois o problema é só o aterramento. Já disse como resolver o problema nos posts anteriores, tenho mais de 200 pontos instalados com airgrids a mais de 1 ano e nenhum deu problema. Só tive problema com os alimentados por USB, mas esses queimavam de chegar a derreter alguns componentes internos do rádio. No entanto os de alimentação via POE, todos 100% até agora.
> 
> Para que o aterramento seja completo, é interessante utilizar o cabo STP e seus conectores RJ45 da própria ubiquiti, pois eles fecharão um aterramento completo de todo o equipamento em conjunto com a alimentação.
> 
> Abraços


Me responde então porque tem airgrid m2, nanos, rockets entre tantos outros funcionando sem aterramento e não apresentaram os problemas citados.
Parem de desviar o foco do problema, sabemos que o aterramento é de suma importância, mas não se aplica pra um equipamento funcionar bem durante 6 meses, e de um instante a falta de aterramento ser a causa do problema.

----------


## seaman

> M
> Me responde então porque tem airgrid m2, nanos, rockets entre tantos outros funcionando sem aterramento e não apresentaram os problemas citados.
> Parem de desviar o foco do problema, sabemos que o aterramento é de suma importância, mas não se aplica pra um equipamento funcionar bem durante 6 meses, e de um instante a falta de aterramento ser a causa do problema.




Tá bom, então senta e chora, esperando que a UBNT resolva ou troque os teus equipamentos queimados. Esse é o problema de certos pseudo-técnicos, acham que tem um provedor de verdade e não consegue nem resolver um simples problema como este.

----------


## VIASATT

Primeiro, nao vou chorar nem ficar esperando, porque não tenho airgrid 5.8 na rede;
2o.Estou na luta pra aprimorar meu provedor, não tô aqui pra discutir qual provedor é melhor, mas sempre temos problemas, á começar pelos equipamentos;
3o.Não é meu problema, é de um número considerável de pessoas relatando as dificuldades e prejuízos. Quando é bom eu elogio, mas quando dá problema não se pode esconder;
4o.Parabéns se vc solucionou o caso, só não me respondeu porque outros equipamentos funcionam sem aterramento, detalhe, sou defensor de tomadas padrão com aterramento.
Abraço.

----------


## Bender

Pra mim, da UBIQUITI só presta o XR5 o resto é tudo porcaria. Uso de tudo aqui e muitos dos equipamentos da ubiquiti são descartaveis, tenho varias Nano5 queimada, rocket m5 que nao tem potencia e por ai vai. ja da mikrotik nao tenho muito a reclamar. até hj todas as RB que estragou ou foi raio ou foi queda de torre.. Tenho RB que mesmo depois que sofrer com uma queda e ficar exposta no tempo na chuva, peguei limpei e tá rodando de boa. vai fazer isso com uma nano.

----------


## laurence669

não deixe enganar assim não amigo ...
os equipamentos da ubnt ambos eles são excelente...
utilizamos aqui em quase todas as torres e cliente ...
tem rockt m5 fazendo aniversario de 2 anos e com trafego intenso ...
e nunca deu problemas ....
mas infelizmente nada é perfeito ...
e a ubiquiti esta dando a garantia RMA para todos os revendedores ...
que comprou com NF esta recebendo as hi power como garantia ..
abraços

----------


## infoservwireless

Minha rede e toda UBNT e nunca tive problemas... nuca queimou equipamento nenhum...
mas tudo tem aterramento em todas as repetidoras tem nobreack e tudo com aterramento bem feito so pra os equipamentos e outro so para a torre....

----------


## VIASATT

Nunca teve problemas, nem equipamento queimado! Montou faz pouco tempo essa rede?

----------


## jcmaster85

Opa galera,quando abri o topico nao foi para discutir a qualidade dos equipamentos UBNT, todos nos sabemos da alta performace que eles possuem, o problema em questao é a durabilidade das Airgrids M5 especificamente(M5HP nao tive problemas ainda), questao de aterramento nao concordo pois ja tive varias que perderam potencia com cabos de 5 metros furukawa totalmente aterrado e com nobreak sem oscilaçao alguma de energia, possuo 15 Rockets M5 e mais de 200 outras aplicaçoes UBNT(bullet,nanobridge,nano, nanoloco,etc) em minhas torres e se quer tive uma porta Lan queimada, problema de instalaçao como muitos sitaram aqui acho algo irrisorio pois qual a dificuldade em instalar um equipamento todo em POE tem como errar?, creio que o problema da Airgrid M5 foi algo isolado e que as Airgrids M5HP ja vieram com o problema solucionado (assim espero) pois ja tenho mais de 100 instaladas e ate agora nao tive problema com nenhuma. Outro coisa tambem, esse mesmo topico que fiz aqui tambem fiz no forum da Ubiquiti, o Sr.Matty Hardy da mesma forma que solicitou dados das antenas aqui no forum under-linux tambem me solicitou no da Ubiquiti, vou passar pra voces o email e o retorno dele, nao tem nenhuma soluçao nele mais ta ai.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2011/6/17 jcmaster85
Forun BRASIL.

https://under-linux.org/f291/airgrid...rtavel-148471/

Re: Airgrid m5 antenna disposable ??

I have about 240 Airgrids M5, with about 150 and 20 dbm m5 about 90 M5 HP, antennas began to issue about six months of use, the HP can not know or have a problem because they still are recent.

All the same defect, loss of power, not associated with the base, and excellent sign on airgrid bad sign at the base, low transfer rate and low CCQ.

Grateful for the attention.

All purchased from the distributor Flytec Computers, www.flytec.com.py

Defective parts and related their Macs, Airgrid M5 .

00:15:6D:8A:2A:33 00:15:6D:5E:69:53
00:15:6D:5E:27:8B 00:15:6D :Big Grin: E:61:02
00:15:6D:5E:5D:BF 00:15:6D:8C:9F:C5
00:15:6D :Big Grin: E:71:E0 00:15:6D:8A:52:42
00:15:6D:1E:C0 :Big Grin: E 00:15:6D:1E:E8:B6
00:15:6D:1E:C2:BE 00:15:6D:5E:2A:8D
00:15:6D:5E:59:5D 00:15:6D:1E:8A:2E
00:15:6D:5E:58:F3 00:15:6D :Big Grin: E:5B:A1
00:15:6D:8C:66:EF 00:15:6D:5E:6A:A8
00:15:6D:5E:41:64 00:15:6D:1E:AA:7E
00:15:6D:5E:2A:39 00:15:6D:8C:69:77 
00:15:6D :Big Grin: E:71:F5
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Jose,
Thank you for this information. It will help us narrow down the root cause. 

For now, will you work directly with Flytec to handle your RMA? We are working with them directly and have already shipped AirGrid replacements to them to provide as RMAs.



Please let me know if you have any questions.



Best Regards,
* Matt Hardy*

----------


## VIASATT

Pra quem ta tendo problemas e está abrindo as airgrid, segue duas dicas preventivas, fora as que já foram citadas aqui no forum:
1-Estanhar os dipolos, (que é a antena do conjunto) localizados na cabeça da tartaruga, evitando que haja oxidação;
2-Vedar os encaixes na montagem e deixar livre aqueles orificios na parte inferior, que é por onde deverá sair qualquer humidade que entre indevidamente.

----------


## johnicar

tenho mais de 300 entre nano2, nano5, nano M5, nano locom5, airgrid poe usb ,airgrid 24v, com cabo normal e com cabo blindado, queima sem logica, queima com cabo blindado ou sem, nao adianta nada o blindado, nao diminui a queima, tenho mais de 100 sxt da mikrotik todas com cabo normal, e zero troca, das ubnt ja troquei mais de 40.
aqui ficam reiniciando, ou nao ligam, ou ligam e nao dao o boot, ou nao asocia com a base. Pra mim eles tem que rever o harware, aquece muito. As que nunca me queimou foi a nanoM5, quem sabe sorte.
Outra mais de 1000 radinhos realtek e nunca queimou lan a nao ser raio direto neles.

----------


## Almirgas

> tenho mais de 300 entre nano2, nano5, nano M5, nano locom5, airgrid poe usb ,airgrid 24v, com cabo normal e com cabo blindado, queima sem logica, queima com cabo blindado ou sem, nao adianta nada o blindado, nao diminui a queima, tenho mais de 100 sxt da mikrotik todas com cabo normal, e zero troca, das ubnt ja troquei mais de 40.
> aqui ficam reiniciando, ou nao ligam, ou ligam e nao dao o boot, ou nao asocia com a base. Pra mim eles tem que rever o harware, aquece muito. As que nunca me queimou foi a nanoM5, quem sabe sorte.
> Outra mais de 1000 radinhos realtek e nunca queimou lan a nao ser raio direto neles.


Eu já troquei quase todas as airgrid antigas, as hp a princípio não estão dando problemas, Eu estou isolando com silicone todas as entradas, mas um fato estranho aconteceu recentemente, fui num cliente que não ligava o equipamento, nossos técnicos já levaram uma ponta nova, chegando lá ao efetuar a troca da ponta constataram que a mesma estava literalmente cheia de agua, não era umidade, era cheia de água, por onde entrou???, pois estava isolada com silicone, notei que saia agua pela lateral onde ficam os leds do sina. Moral da história, eu abri, sequei tudo passei limpa contato do bom, liguei novamente e está funcionando. Vou por pra testar em casa. Mas não justifica o fato de ter entrato tanta água. Acho que a UBNT tem que rever sim esse hardware, pois é muito bom, muito prático pra se configurar e usar, mas está com esse problema de perda de sinal com o tempo, e não adianta aterrar, colocar cabo da própria ubnt, pois estamos fazendo isso. 
Tambem tenho radinho funcioando a mais de 4 anos e tá lá sem problemas, tenho bulets a tres anos funcionando, tudo em 2.4, bulet 5.8 fica caro devido a antena. 
Salvem as AIRGRIDs.

----------


## Mr_Dom

Boa tarde galera, estou acompanhando tal tópico, aqui estamos com mesmo problema, perde potência ou mesmo com sinal bom não conecta, e creio não ser lote, pois temos problemas com airgrid novas (1 mês) e com já usadas a mais de 6 meses. O mais estranho nisso é que trazendo pra bancada conecta normal em cartão r52 (o mesmo usado em produção). Teve uma que estava conectada com -93 de sinal (escondida propositalmente), ae desabilitei o cartão r52 e habilitei novamente, sem tocar em nada e rodando um scan pela AirGrid achou -92 de sinal, porém não conectou, após 5 segundos conectou e com sinal de -62 incríveis. Subiu de -92 para -62 sem ninguém tocar em nada e ficou conectado uns 5min, após desligar e religar voltou ao sinal normal de -92. Alguem teria uma idéia do que pode ser isso ? as outras todas nessa mesma posição ficavam entre -87 e -93.

----------


## Almirgas

> Boa tarde galera, estou acompanhando tal tópico, aqui estamos com mesmo problema, perde potência ou mesmo com sinal bom não conecta, e creio não ser lote, pois temos problemas com airgrid novas (1 mês) e com já usadas a mais de 6 meses. O mais estranho nisso é que trazendo pra bancada conecta normal em cartão r52 (o mesmo usado em produção). Teve uma que estava conectada com -93 de sinal (escondida propositalmente), ae desabilitei o cartão r52 e habilitei novamente, sem tocar em nada e rodando um scan pela AirGrid achou -92 de sinal, porém não conectou, após 5 segundos conectou e com sinal de -62 incríveis. Subiu de -92 para -62 sem ninguém tocar em nada e ficou conectado uns 5min, após desligar e religar voltou ao sinal normal de -92. Alguem teria uma idéia do que pode ser isso ? as outras todas nessa mesma posição ficavam entre -87 e -93.


Ela está com problemas,, subiu a potência porque ela se desconectou quando voce desabilitou o cartão. Assim que ela conectou e começou a comunicação o sinal foi lá pra cima novamente. Pode trocar a ponteira dela, mas sinal a -87 e -93 é péssimo.
Quanto a usar na bancada é assim mesmo, parece que está 100%, ai voce vai no cliente, instala e percebe que continua com defeito, eu já tenho uma caixa aqui dessas com defeito. As HP não estão apresentando o problema ainda, vamos ver daqui mais algums meses.

----------


## jcmaster85

Tambem estou com cerca de umas 180 unidades da Airgrid M5HP a cerca de 4 meses e ate agora nada, sem qualquer problema, espero que continue assim, agora as M5 normais, tenho trocado quase 1 por dia, instalei por volta de umas 150 e ja troquei mais de 80, complicado, o mais triste é que a garantia é somente de 3 a 6 meses em media, ou seja prejuizo total.

----------


## Bender

Volto a falar, pra mim só o XR5 que presta. Comprei recentemente outro provedor e veio com varias porcarias dessas airgrid logo no primeiro mes ja trocamos mais de 20 peças com defeito, substituimos por SXT e só alegria. UBNT nunca mais, eu não posso me dar ao luxo de esperar a troca, o cliente não quer saber de quem é o problema ele quer é ver a internet dele funcionando. Volto a repetir UBNT ( Ubiquiti nunca mais ).

----------


## jcmaster85

Amigo, tire uma duvida por favor, qual o alcance maximo que consegue com os SXT com com qual nivel de sinal? Grato por sua atençao.





> Volto a falar, pra mim só o XR5 que presta. Comprei recentemente outro provedor e veio com varias porcarias dessas airgrid logo no primeiro mes ja trocamos mais de 20 peças com defeito, substituimos por SXT e só alegria. UBNT nunca mais, eu não posso me dar ao luxo de esperar a troca, o cliente não quer saber de quem é o problema ele quer é ver a internet dele funcionando. Volto a repetir UBNT ( Ubiquiti nunca mais ).

----------


## Bender

Caro JCMaster, aqui trabalhamos no maximo 2 KM da celula, sinal nunca maior que -65 isso é regra da nossa empresa. Sinal ruim cai na hora pela nossa regra que controla o sinal no mikrotik, sempre entre -65 e -60... 

t+

----------


## jcmaster85

Grato pela informaçao amigo, este é o grande problema, -65 consigo a 4km com as airgrids, bem que a mikrotik poderia montar algo com antena direcional de maior ganho.





> Caro JCMaster, aqui trabalhamos no maximo 2 KM da celula, sinal nunca maior que -65 isso é regra da nossa empresa. Sinal ruim cai na hora pela nossa regra que controla o sinal no mikrotik, sempre entre -65 e -60... 
> 
> t+

----------


## Bender

Vc pode tentar o groove da mikrotik com antena direcional. aqui vou fazer uns testes e tb to pra testar a omnitik pra ve se funciona bem com os SXT. 

tambem pode tentar usar uma antena zirok tipo sky com o sxt na ponta, nunca testei, mas tive esta ideia neste momento. rsrsrs. O meu maior problema é o preço do equipamento apra repassar para o cliente. Hoje consigo SXT por 219,00 na linktek. Fica a dica.

t+

----------


## jcmaster85

> Vc pode tentar o groove da mikrotik com antena direcional. aqui vou fazer uns testes e tb to pra testar a omnitik pra ve se funciona bem com os SXT. 
> 
> tambem pode tentar usar uma antena zirok tipo sky com o sxt na ponta, nunca testei, mas tive esta ideia neste momento. rsrsrs. O meu maior problema é o preço do equipamento apra repassar para o cliente. Hoje consigo SXT por 219,00 na linktek. Fica a dica.
> 
> t+



Boa soluçao, o problema é a elevaçao do custo do equipamento, aqui trabalhamos em comodato, ou seja todo o gasto inicial é nosso.Vlw

----------


## tonflatland

o investimento e um pouco alto mas a Solução cobre o investimento



> Boa soluçao, o problema é a elevaçao do custo do equipamento, aqui trabalhamos em comodato, ou seja todo o gasto inicial é nosso.Vlw

----------


## Almirgas

> Volto a falar, pra mim só o XR5 que presta. Comprei recentemente outro provedor e veio com varias porcarias dessas airgrid logo no primeiro mes ja trocamos mais de 20 peças com defeito, substituimos por SXT e só alegria. UBNT nunca mais, eu não posso me dar ao luxo de esperar a troca, o cliente não quer saber de quem é o problema ele quer é ver a internet dele funcionando. Volto a repetir UBNT ( Ubiquiti nunca mais ).


Também pensei nos SXT, mas como sou anti nano em clientes, devido ao angulo de abertura, vai gerar muita poluição por ter sinal esplhado pra todo lado, eu não os uso, e os SXT mesmo sendo da microtick tambem não deixa de ser uma espécie de nano, agora se a microtick desenvolvesse uma antena direcional estilo Airgrid ai sim seria show de bola e eu migraria sem olhar o preço. Por enquanto vamos trocando ponta de airgrid. Os Grouve seria uma boa, mas ai teriamos que comprar uma antena direcional da OIW, também encarece. Mas que ficaria show isso ficaria.

----------


## WordNet

Eai pessoal
como anda as airgrids ai?
não acreditava que iria ter raiva das airgrid 5.8
mais estou pegando
um equipamento tão bom durar tão pouco e com muitos problemas variados
morre do nada, perde potencia, morre a lan, se trava quando liga, entra agua nas que estão na horizontal se não passar silicone, não funciona a lan com mais de 10m de cabo de rede, fica se resetando são muitos os problemas
estou enxendo uma caixa para trocar com o fornecedor e todas cada uma com um problema diferente
e aguardem que é só o começo
só pra constar que são TODAS airgrid HP das novas e NENHUMA direto do py
não tenho nenhuma com poe usb na minha rede nem das antigas de 100mw
algumas com apenas 10 dias já dão problemas
outras com alguns meses
e não é instalação mal feita nem aterramento nem nada isso não poderia acontecer nunca
por que não acontece com os NSM5 e NSM5 Loco?
a primeira airgrid que instalei na minha rede está lá no cliente até hoje sem problemas (vamos ver até quando) e o padrão de instalação é o mesmo
não uso cabo blindado mesmo nem conector pra que?
isso acontecia nos radios 2.4? não nunca!
e de que adianta usar cabo da ubnt blindado e os cabal se tu chega no cliente e ele usa adaptador por que não tem terra?
se 8% dos meus clientes tiver terra é muito!
desculpem o desabafo mais é [email protected] instalar em comodato e perder tempo indo nos clientes trocar ponteira
temos que ter uma resposta convincente da UBNT sobre isso para que eles não se queimem no mercado brasileiro
apenas queremos uma solução!
abraço!

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite amigo, quantas HP sua ja estragaram? ja tenho umas 300 aki a uns 8 meses e ate agora tudo blz, so tive problema com as Airgrid m5 comum, as HP ate agora ta tudo blz.

----------


## WordNet

> Boa noite amigo, quantas HP sua ja estragaram? ja tenho umas 300 aki a uns 8 meses e ate agora tudo blz, so tive problema com as Airgrid m5 comum, as HP ate agora ta tudo blz.


boa noite cara
agora no momento nesse mes 5 estragaram, fora as outras 15 que já troquei com fornecedor
isso que faz uns 3 meses apenas que uso 5.8 airmax
tenho uns 100 clientes no maximo em 5.8
e todas instalações bem feitas se a ubnt tem duvida disso tiro até fotos
cabo nunca usei qualidade abaixo de nexans sempre nexans e furukawa e conectores também

----------


## tonflatland

Amigo vale apena tambem investir um pouco em conhecimento
faça o treinamento do nosso amigo Zé Alves que será de grande utilidade no seu Dia Dia
tem muita coisa que só se explica no treinamento dele
espero que a dica tenha alguma importância e que seja útil
abraços e sucesso amigo





> boa noite cara
> agora no momento nesse mes 5 estragaram, fora as outras 15 que já troquei com fornecedor
> isso que faz uns 3 meses apenas que uso 5.8 airmax
> tenho uns 100 clientes no maximo em 5.8
> e todas instalações bem feitas se a ubnt tem duvida disso tiro até fotos
> cabo nunca usei qualidade abaixo de nexans sempre nexans e furukawa e conectores também

----------


## vie190

no meu caso tenho 250 m5 hp e as 10 pç que depau ( funciona mais não da retorno de net do cliente ) são aquelas que não é hp

----------


## smith10

companheiro não ha treinamento que de jeito nesse problema, a nao ser treinamento pros engenheiros que inventaram essas antenas, tenho aqui airgrid com problema identico ao seu tenho nanobridge com problema e rocket com problema, então e problema geral tudo com aterramento nas instalãções cabo de rede furukawa com no maximo 10metros os rocket na torre sobe fibra até na caixa e sai cabo de rede de 1 metro e ele fica caindo pra 10 mega na rede quando nao pipocam troca fonte funciona mais uns dias e volta o problema ja estou substituindo por rb411ah+r52hn

----------


## andersonfire

> Eai pessoal
> como anda as airgrids ai?
> não acreditava que iria ter raiva das airgrid 5.8
> mais estou pegando
> um equipamento tão bom durar tão pouco e com muitos problemas variados
> morre do nada, perde potencia, morre a lan, se trava quando liga, entra agua nas que estão na horizontal se não passar silicone, não funciona a lan com mais de 10m de cabo de rede, fica se resetando são muitos os problemas
> estou enxendo uma caixa para trocar com o fornecedor e todas cada uma com um problema diferente
> e aguardem que é só o começo
> só pra constar que são TODAS airgrid HP das novas e NENHUMA direto do py
> ...


Muito estranho aqui até agora as HP num apresentaram problemas,ja faz uns 8ou9 e ta tudo "funfando" bem.Só espero que as HP tbm nao comessem a parar  :Dontknow:

----------


## eliaskleber

Amigos, hoje instalei uma Air Grid M5 HP Homologada pela WDC da Bahia, com aproximadamente 3km PTP (air grid na base e no cliente)no primeiro teste o sinal ficou bom, pingando entre 1ms a 3ms, quando fui fazer o último teste ela perdeu sensivelmente o sinal, ficando com apenas 50% do sinal, resetei, atualizei o firmware para 5.3.3 e nada, e o mas interesante é que neste mesmo cliente já havia feito o teste de sinal com uma outra Air Grid e o sinal foi de 100% e ping de 1ms. O que será isso amigos?

----------


## tonflatland

Vlw!

----------


## tonflatland

Blz cara você e um dos que Adorão de jogar lixo aqui no Forúm
cara tem muita jente aqui tentando crescer e aprender da maneira correta
Se sua estrela não Brilha não tente apagar a dos outros, pois eles não tem Culpa
ao invés de atirar pedras procure junto com o Fabricante a Solução
aqui o o Under-Linux e não um Chat Técnico da UBNT
Desculpe se fui curto e Grosso
eh se não fui 
Lembre-se que eu tentei ser!
Pois já estou de [email protected] cheio com esse Tópico Besta
ok!




> companheiro não ha treinamento que de jeito nesse problema, a nao ser treinamento pros engenheiros que inventaram essas antenas, tenho aqui airgrid com problema identico ao seu tenho nanobridge com problema e rocket com problema, então e problema geral tudo com aterramento nas instalãções cabo de rede furukawa com no maximo 10metros os rocket na torre sobe fibra até na caixa e sai cabo de rede de 1 metro e ele fica caindo pra 10 mega na rede quando nao pipocam troca fonte funciona mais uns dias e volta o problema ja estou substituindo por rb411ah+r52hn

----------


## jcmaster85

Fala Tom blz, cara nao acho que o topico seja besta nao hein, todos nos sabemos que o defeito das airgrids nao tem absolutamente nada haver com má instalaçao, impossivel errar a instalaçao de um equipamento POE, concerteza foi um projeto muito mal feito e em seguida adaptado para receber fonte de maior voltagem, simplesmente nao testaram o equipamento devidamente, em todo forum que entra sempre a mesma reclamaçao ate nos internacionais falam da bentita perca de potencia, outra coisa sao as HPs que acredito que o problema foi solucionado tanto é que ja vieram com novos componentes e so abrir as duas e ve a diferença, eu mesmo estou com cerca de umas 80 pontas com defeito cerca de uns 15 mil de prejuizo e acredito que tem que queimar mesmo a UBNT em relaçao as antigas airgrids, se nao eles nao se mexem e nao resolvem nada, e pra quem pensa na garantia, tente trocar alguma coisa com mais de 6 meses pra ve a camaradagem de quem te vendeu, tente mandar pra ubnt e gaste uns 150,00 reais por ponteira pra ver se compensa e ainda sem saber qual sera o resultado, e outra coisa uso Airgrid a quase 1 ano e meio e te falo sao as melhores antenas por custo beneficio que ja usei, estou apostando tudo nas HPs, agora se elas tambem pararem, é fechar tudo e ir pra roça. Valeu




> Blz cara você e um dos que Adorão de jogar lixo aqui no Forúm
> cara tem muita jente aqui tentando crescer e aprender da maneira correta
> Se sua estrela não Brilha não tente apagar a dos outros, pois eles não tem Culpa
> ao invés de atirar pedras procure junto com o Fabricante a Solução
> aqui o o Under-Linux e não um Chat Técnico da UBNT
> Desculpe se fui curto e Grosso
> eh se não fui 
> Lembre-se que eu tentei ser!
> Pois já estou de [email protected] cheio com esse Tópico Besta
> ok!

----------


## rjunior543

> Blz cara você e um dos que Adorão de jogar lixo aqui no Forúm
> cara tem muita jente aqui tentando crescer e aprender da maneira correta
> Se sua estrela não Brilha não tente apagar a dos outros, pois eles não tem Culpa
> ao invés de atirar pedras procure junto com o Fabricante a Solução
> aqui o o Under-Linux e não um Chat Técnico da UBNT
> Desculpe se fui curto e Grosso
> eh se não fui 
> Lembre-se que eu tentei ser!
> Pois já estou de [email protected] cheio com esse Tópico Besta
> ok!


Cara, eu sei lá o que você ganha pra defender a UBNT como se fosse a mãe, mas de qualquer forma, respeito sua opinião assim como também respeito o Zé Alves e seu treinamento (do caso dele, até entendo a defesa da UBNT com unhas e dentes), mas eu não sei da onde você tira a prepotencia de chamar o tópico e opinião de outros membros de "lixo".
Meu gabarito e experiencia é extenso, e nem vou escrever aqui, mas eu comprei 92 airgrids e já perdi 33 até agora, e tenho total certeza que perderei as 93.
No começo a empresa realmente respondia emails e se pronunciava nos SEUS PROPRIOS FORUNS, mas hoje não adianta procurar que no máximo vão sugerir que envie os equipamentos para RMA onde vão ANALIZAR cada caso. Eu cheguei a enviar acho que 5 para o RMA, mas só com custos do envio foram quase 400 reais e 60 dias entre fretes e troca, então não vou nem discutir a viabilidade do envio das 93 que tenho até porque uma das 5 que voltaram do RMA já apresentou o problema novamente, então o cilco seria eterno.
Infelizmente, meu custo em torres e publicidade foi muito grande e baseado em UBNT, então hoje sou refém de seus produtos e acabei sendo obrigado a utilizar nanos e locos M5 pois são os que pifam menos, mas é questão de tempo até que os quase 60º de abertura dos equipamentos comessem a se tornar um tiro no meu próprio pé. Airgrid eu não mais quiz saber, tanto que das HP eu não tenho nenhuma e nem pretendo, pois já não foi o primeiro relato de problemas que ouvi que estão acontecendo com elas assim como foram com as primeiras airgrids.
E não adianta culparem as instalações, o clima, o azar e nem nada que seja de origem externa a fabrica da UBNT, pois o problema já ficou obvio e é apenas um. A baixa qualidade dos componentes e projeto dos seus produtos.
Infelizmente a UBNT para partir para uma pratica de preços agressiva, acabou adotando péssimos componentes em seus equipamentos e isso pra mim é burrice. Eu preferia pagar um pouco a mais por equipamentos que durem pelo menos o que duram os radinhos RLT que pagar menos (e olha que já não são tão baratos assim) por equipamentos descartaveis e de qualidade de fundo de quintal.

Atenciosamente.
Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## lucasmellon

Olá, como estão?

Estou migrando os meus clientes 2.4 para 5.8 com AirGrid m5 HP, será então que estarei cometendo um erro!!!??

----------


## tonflatland

a Resposta pra você esta aqui
UBIQUITI BRASIL TREINAMENTOS (11) 4032-5959
eu tambem tinha essas Duvidas e consegui achar a solução 
Depois que fiz o Treinamento ontem dia 16/10/2011
Vale apena cada Centavo amigo
Faz o Treinamento que Duvido Você se arrepender
vai por mim brother estou me colocando no Seu Lugar
ok
Abraços e Sucesso




> Olá, como estão?
> 
> Estou migrando os meus clientes 2.4 para 5.8 com AirGrid m5 HP, será então que estarei cometendo um erro!!!??

----------


## tonflatland

opá amigo estou defendendo a AirGrid por que usamos aqui a + de um ano
todas aterradas e com cabo Blindado respeitando a Distancia de 30 Metros de Cabo amigo
não sei o que aconteceu com as Suas possivelmente e Macumba do teu concorrente ou má 
instalação não recebo nada da UBNT apenas gosto da Marca porque Imagino que sem essas Soluções Muitos Provedores já avião fexado as portas apenas por isso
Reveja suas atitudes na hora da instalação se estão todas corretas
e mesmo que estejão faça um curso de Eletronica
e Procure de um Eletricista Profissional o que uma ESD Pode causar
em um Equipamento sem Aterramento
ok
Abraços amigo!




> Cara, eu sei lá o que você ganha pra defender a UBNT como se fosse a mãe, mas de qualquer forma, respeito sua opinião assim como também respeito o Zé Alves e seu treinamento (do caso dele, até entendo a defesa da UBNT com unhas e dentes), mas eu não sei da onde você tira a prepotencia de chamar o tópico e opinião de outros membros de "lixo".
> Meu gabarito e experiencia é extenso, e nem vou escrever aqui, mas eu comprei 92 airgrids e já perdi 33 até agora, e tenho total certeza que perderei as 93.
> No começo a empresa realmente respondia emails e se pronunciava nos SEUS PROPRIOS FORUNS, mas hoje não adianta procurar que no máximo vão sugerir que envie os equipamentos para RMA onde vão ANALIZAR cada caso. Eu cheguei a enviar acho que 5 para o RMA, mas só com custos do envio foram quase 400 reais e 60 dias entre fretes e troca, então não vou nem discutir a viabilidade do envio das 93 que tenho até porque uma das 5 que voltaram do RMA já apresentou o problema novamente, então o cilco seria eterno.
> Infelizmente, meu custo em torres e publicidade foi muito grande e baseado em UBNT, então hoje sou refém de seus produtos e acabei sendo obrigado a utilizar nanos e locos M5 pois são os que pifam menos, mas é questão de tempo até que os quase 60º de abertura dos equipamentos comessem a se tornar um tiro no meu próprio pé. Airgrid eu não mais quiz saber, tanto que das HP eu não tenho nenhuma e nem pretendo, pois já não foi o primeiro relato de problemas que ouvi que estão acontecendo com elas assim como foram com as primeiras airgrids.
> E não adianta culparem as instalações, o clima, o azar e nem nada que seja de origem externa a fabrica da UBNT, pois o problema já ficou obvio e é apenas um. A baixa qualidade dos componentes e projeto dos seus produtos.
> Infelizmente a UBNT para partir para uma pratica de preços agressiva, acabou adotando péssimos componentes em seus equipamentos e isso pra mim é burrice. Eu preferia pagar um pouco a mais por equipamentos que durem pelo menos o que duram os radinhos RLT que pagar menos (e olha que já não são tão baratos assim) por equipamentos descartaveis e de qualidade de fundo de quintal.
> 
> Atenciosamente.
> Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## rjunior543

> Olá, como estão?
> 
> Estou migrando os meus clientes 2.4 para 5.8 com AirGrid m5 HP, será então que estarei cometendo um erro!!!??


Amigo, isso é bem relativo, pois apesar dos equipamentos UBNT terem um desempenho fantástico, sua qualidade de produção e projeto tem se mostrado vergonhosa. As airgrids em especial são um fiasco, mas atualizaram sua primeira versão para a versão "HP", mas eu pesaria dois fatores antes da compra dessa versão, que é o fato de ainda serem relativamente novas no mercado uma vez que as primeiras versões aqui na minha rede apresentam problemas sempre com cerca de um ano de uso, e o segundo fato é que já começam a aparecer alguns relatos de panes nas novas HP, então eu esperaria (e estou esperando) pelo menos até que o produto tenha mais "maturidade" no uso cotidiano antes de comprar airgrids.

Sobre outros produtos, como nano e nanoloco, eles também dão mais panes que o esperado principalmente nas portas LAN. Aqui eu parti para a instalação de todos exclusivamente com cabos blindados e os problemas de queima de portas diminuiram muito, então se for comprar, utilize cabos desse tipo. Infelizmente isso encarece consideravelmente a instalação, mas na minha opinião, compensa mais que perder o equipamento ou tempo com trocas (sem falar da raiva).

Mas resumindo e sendo muito sincero, se fosse para eu começar hoje do zero minha migração para 5.8 em especial com o uso de algum protocolo "TDMA" proprietario, eu iria de RB Mikrotik com NV2 e apenas as antenas basestation da UBNT para fechar as torres, e nos clientes eu iria de SXT também da mikrotik. Aliás o unico problema das SXT assim como os nanos, é na minha opinião a abertura exagerada, pois em grande numero, seus proprios clientes passam a ser fonte de problemas. Dizem por aí que em inicio de 2012 a mikrotik vai lançar uma versão MIMO acoplada com antena de grade e 9º de abertura semelhante as airgrids, e eu mesmo tenho um investimento pesado em UBNT, se sair mesmo essa versão eu pretendo gradativamente começar a migrar minhas bases novamente para mikrotik.

Agora cabe a você pesar os prós e contras.

----------


## rjunior543

Sou engenheiro ton.
Mas falando dos problemas especificos das airgrids, o problema delas é no oscilador ("gerador de rf"), e se as suas não pifaram ainda, e forem das primeiras versões, sinto lhe informar que vão pifar cedo ou tarde independente da instalção que fizer pois o componente é reconhecidamente de baixa qualidade.
Como eu já disse antes, as HP eu não tenho nem uma, e tudo que ouço ou leio, me faz crer que o problema foi solucionado (pelo menos parcialmente), mas como diz o ditado, "cachorro mordido de cobra tem medo até de linguiça", e eu não compro mais airgrid até que pelo menos elas tenham mais tempo de uso em campo.
Sobre o aterramento, ele não tem influencia nenhuma no caso especifico da perda de senssibilidade das airgrids, mas realmente a ESD pode ser muito danosa para as pobres portas LAN da UBNT (outro problema conhecido em toda sua linha) e neste caso, um bom aterramento e utilização de cabos blindados reduzem muito a ocorrencia. Aqui eu não faço aterramento pelo simples fato que mais de 90% das casas do Brasil ainda não tem rede aterrada, e aterrar não é simplesmente enfiar uma barrinha de metal na terra, portanto o aterramento correto feito em cada cliente para a instalação é economicamente inviavel (se você faz isso, sinto informar, mas está se enganando), mas o simples uso de cabos blindados que adotei na empresa quando as primeiras LAN começaram a queimar, já reduziu drasticamente o numero de queimas, portanto, para quem pretende começar agora a utilizar Airmax, eu de cara já digo para levar em conta nos custos o valor do cabeamento blindado (que não é barato).

Atenciosamente.
Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## tonflatland

uso aterramento e cobro do cliente
pois sem o aterramento não cubro garantia para o Cliente isso eu deixo bem claro para ele
outra coisa e que não utilizo aquelas Barrinhas que os caras falão ser de Cobre
pois eu sei que aquilo e apenas um Banho que cai com o passar do Tempo
Obs: meu pai e engenheiro eletricista ele e o Eletricista de meu Provedor.
ele tem um pouco de experiencia sobre aterramentos apenas 31 Anos
16 anos de volkswagen como Engenheiro Eletricista 
mas isso não vem ao caso

Abraços amigo!




> Sou engenheiro ton.
> Mas falando dos problemas especificos das airgrids, o problema delas é no oscilador ("gerador de rf"), e se as suas não pifaram ainda, e forem das primeiras versões, sinto lhe informar que vão pifar cedo ou tarde independente da instalção que fizer pois o componente é reconhecidamente de baixa qualidade.
> Como eu já disse antes, as HP eu não tenho nem uma, e tudo que ouço ou leio, me faz crer que o problema foi solucionado (pelo menos parcialmente), mas como diz o ditado, "cachorro mordido de cobra tem medo até de linguiça", e eu não compro mais airgrid até que pelo menos elas tenham mais tempo de uso em campo.
> Sobre o aterramento, ele não tem influencia nenhuma no caso especifico da perda de senssibilidade das airgrids, mas realmente a ESD pode ser muito danosa para as pobres portas LAN da UBNT (outro problema conhecido em toda sua linha) e neste caso, um bom aterramento e utilização de cabos blindados reduzem muito a ocorrencia. Aqui eu não faço aterramento pelo simples fato que mais de 90% das casas do Brasil ainda não tem rede aterrada, e aterrar não é simplesmente enfiar uma barrinha de metal na terra, portanto o aterramento correto feito em cada cliente para a instalação é economicamente inviavel (se você faz isso, sinto informar, mas está se enganando), mas o simples uso de cabos blindados que adotei na empresa quando as primeiras LAN começaram a queimar, já reduziu drasticamente o numero de queimas, portanto, para quem pretende começar agora a utilizar Airmax, eu de cara já digo para levar em conta nos custos o valor do cabeamento blindado (que não é barato).
> 
> Atenciosamente.
> Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## alexandref

Pessoal, TB estou com muitas peças dando perca de sinal, acredito que todas USB que instalei se naum deu ainda vai dar o problema (uns 20% das que tinha isntalada a +- 4 Meses ja foi trocado) estou trocando 2 por dia em media, todas já com defeito apresentado.
Agora Airgrid M5 HP não tive nenhuma. mas acredito que ja sei o diferencial que faço e não queimou...
Trabalho a 7 anos no ramo, e controlo muito a potencia dos equipamentos dos cliente, pois tenho 10 torres numa cidade de 16000 habitantes.. e aprendi da pior forma que se eu naum utilizar uma potencia controlada pra realidade de cada cliente terei problemas de interferencia comigo mesmo. mas onde quero chegar eh que 90% dos meus clientes estão com até 100mW (20Dbm) setado na antena sendo que essas M5HP pode ser regulada até 25dbm se não me engano. Agora as USB são no maximo 100mW e as minhas estão trabalhando nesta potencia. 

ESSA É MINHA TEORIA, STRESS DE POTENCIA MÁXIMA NO EQUIPAMENTO QUE FOI PROJETADO PRA TRABALHAR MUITO NO LIMITE DO HARDWARE.

----------


## infoservwireless

100mW em 5.8 e muita coisa hemmm pode baixar elas vc vai notar na hora a baixa do ruido..

----------


## alexandref

Eu deixo a potencia necessária pra ficar entre -50 a -65 na setorial base.

----------


## totaleletronica

caro jcmaster minha empresa de reparos eletronicos trabalha para solucionar esse problema dos airgrid em contato direto com a ubiquit resolvemos o problema de sinal,para ter mais informçaoes entre em contato com [email protected] ou totaleletronica.com.br para mais informaçoes.





> Boa Noite a todos, tenho cerca de 250 airgrids em minha rede, ja efetuei a troca de mais de 30 pontas e tenho cerca de mais umas 15 para trocar pois ja estao com o sinal comprometido e a taxa de transferencia esta minima, isso em apenas 8 meses de uso, sempre a mesma coisa, perca de potencia, sem conexao com a base e grande oscilaçao de sinal, sinal bom no cliente e pessimo na base.
> Ai pergunto a todos, pois sei que nao sao poucos que estao tendo esse problema, alguem ja descobriu uma forma de isso nao acontecer definitivamente???? ou teremos de fazer igual o nosso colega Laurence e mandar reparar as pontas e rezar para que nao seja um gasto permanente, pois pelo jeito que vai tera de ser feito a cada 6 meses. Grato a atençao de todos.

----------


## totaleletronica

caro jcmaster minha empresa de reparos eletronicos trabalha para solucionar esse problema dos airgrid em contato direto com a ubiquit resolvemos o problema de sinal,para ter mais informçaoes entre em contato com [email protected] ou totaleletronica.com.br para mais informaçoes.

----------


## totaleletronica

caros amigos minha empresa de reparos eletronicos trabalha para solucionar esse problema dos airgrid em contato direto com a ubiquit resolvemos o problema de sinal,para ter mais informçaoes entre em contato com [email protected] ou totaleletronica.com.br para mais informaçoes.

----------


## cbizzotto

Saudações ao colegas do fórum!

Venho aqui compartilhar, as minhas experiencias, com os colegas.

Uso na minha rede varios equipamentos UBNT, no quesito radio-frequencia troquei tudo o que era mikrotik, entre outros, para UBNT, motivo:

1º Minimização da Lei de Murphy na estrutura;
2º Tecnologia atualizada;
3º Facilidade na instalação;
4º Peso da cpe x componentes necessários a instalação ( suporte, mastro, etc );
5º Ferramentas de diagnostico avançadas;
6º Simplicidade na configuração básica e sua replicação em massa;
7º Custo x beneficio;
8º Promessa de compatibilidade com produtos futuros, dentro das possibilidades técnicas.

As qualidades dos produtos UBNT são inumeras, porém, todas juntas não se sobrepõe ao prejuízo que um provedor pode vir a amargar. Esse sim, com certeza, tem que ser levado em 1ª posição quando da opção por padronização de marca e tecnologia dentro de um provedor, pois o provedor será "refém" da marca, e deverá pesar muito bem os prós e os contras, antes da sua opção!

Uma lástima a UBNT pecar no desenvolvimento da AirGrid, um equipamento que com certeza ocupa a posição de maior investimento dentro de um WISP, e muito usado pela maioria dos WISP´s.
Não sei o que a UBNT vai fazer a respeito das antenas modelo AirGrid que apresentaram defeito, ao meu ver, o minimo seria ela conveniar uma empresa aqui no Brasil para fazer o reparo ou substituição da placa interna gratuitamente, logo o defeito provavelmente seja um erro de projeto ou vicio de fabricação ou componente. Para a UBNT sairá muito mais barato fazer o reparo gratuito, do que queimar a sua própria marca por tão pouco caso.

Um álibi que a UBNT está usando para obter devolta a confiança dos consumidores brasileiros juntamente com sua ponte de vendas no PY, a Flytec, é: " 1 ano de garantia com troca imediata ".

Vou deixar aqui registradas as minhas experiencias com a loja Flytec.

Levei um bico de AirGrid M2 *novinho, sem nenhum risco*, comprado na propria flytec, *que veio queimado já de fábrica* e acreditem *foi um baile para trocarem*, somente quando perguntei: porque no site diz "troca imediata"?, aí sim, trocaram sem mais perguntar nada.

O pior aconteceu com um ap da TP-Link, TL-WR743ND.
No site da Flytec eles também garantem os produtos da TP-Link "1 ano de garantia com troca imediata"

Eu posso afirmar com todas as letras e em bom tom, *MENTIRA!*
Porque!? a saber:

Comprei o ap TL-WR743ND na referida loja, instalei no cliente, e, em 1 semana com uma queda de energia o firmware do ap corrompeu, ele acendia os leds de ligado porém quando começava o boot ele reiniciava e assim ficou em loop.
Solução, trocar na Flytec! Eu estava todo tranquilo, " 1 ano de garantia com troca imediata" era so levar e trocar, ah sim! Isso só nos sonhos e claro no site da Flytec!
Pois bem, levei o ap até a Flytec, ai veio aquela embromação de costume na hora de trocar e veio a desculpa, o aparelho não estava na caixa original, não estava com os plásticos de fábrica e tinha indicios de que fora usado e não seria possivel a troca imediata, então eu teria que deixar ele para "reparo" o que ocorreria em até 15 dias.
Pois bem, aceitei sem problemas, pois eu estando em um pais estrangeiro não poderia me meter em discusões, pois poderia correr o risco de ser preso, sabem como são os policiais do pais vizinho qualquer escorregão de brasileiro é na base do $$$.
Após os 15 dias voltei para buscar o ap e acreditem, não haviam consertado, e disseram que também não iriam trocar, o motivo: para produtos com a porta LAN queimada não havia garantia!
Mais uma vez tive que ficar quieto e aceitar o imposto, pois eu estando em um pais estrangeiro não poderia me meter em discusões, pois poderia correr o risco de ser preso, sabem como são os policiais do pais vizinho qualquer escorregão de brasileiro é na base do $$$.
Não satisfeito, eu me perguntava: como porta LAN queimada se nem ao menos foi tirado o ap do loop!?
Conclusão, eles enrolam, enrolam e enrolam, assim como alguns fornecedores caras de pau aqui no Brasil, fingem que consertaram ou quando não conseguem inventam uma desculpa para não arcar com o prejuizo e com a responsabilidade e empurram a bomba para o provedor.

Até agora, a unica solução que encontrei para amenizar esses prejuizos com equipamentos wireless, que dizem terem "garantia", foi envia-los para a New for Service e com custo, porém na maioria dos casos o conserto sempre sai no minimo a 33% do preço de um novo aqui no Brasil, e de 60% a 100% de um comprado no PY.

Outra experiencia que quero passar aos colegas é quanto ao uso de uma antena AirGrid 23dbi 5v usb (agora com fonte usb 5v externa), é daquelas primeiras bombas com adaptador usb+RJ45, tenho ela instalada aqui em um cliente a aproximadamente 10 meses, ela está com um cabo POE de 3m e estou usando ela com a potência de 1dBm, até agora não deu nenhum problema e ela esta super estável, AMÉM!.

Mas nem sempre fora assim no passado! Tentei instalar ela com aquele adaptador usb que vem junto no kit, usei um cabo POE de 8m e não foi nem a pau, só reiniciava. Abandonei ela em um canto por um bom tempo, ainda bem que comprei somente 1 para testes! Nesse meio tempo que ficou abandonada, apareceu na Flytec a fonte 5v externa original da ubiquiti, não pensei duas vezes, comprei e logo instalei a maldita ( no meu caso bendita, hehehe ) em outro cliente e desta vez usei um cabo POE de 3m, e Voilà, como eu disse acima, até hoje nunca mais encomodou.
Hoje dei uma olhada nela e estava a 65 dias sem reiniciar, isso em um cliente, acreditão!? Eu mesmo só acredito vendo! e vi! Pena que não me liguei de tirar uma print screen dela antes de fazer uma alteração necessaria e acabei reiniciando ela.
Outra dica que dou para os colegas que ainda tem essa antena funcionando, além de baixarem a potencia dessa antena para perto de 1dbm é, desliguem todos os led´s de sinal, mas porque !? Um dos grandes problemas da AirGrid é o aquecimento excessivo, os led´s ajudam no aquecimento interno, então desliguem os led´s.
Vou postar umas print´s screen´s que tirei hoje dessa antena.

Posso estar errado, mas ninguem me tira da cabeça que um dos problemas desta antena AirGrid usb e AirGrid 24v é o offset entre software/hardware existente no ajuste de potencia do transmissor de RF. Porque ninguem me tira isso da cabeça!?
Pois bem, me explique o seguinte:
Como pode o sinal de uma antena AirGrid usb 23dBi setada a 1dBm chegar no AP com o mesmo sinal de uma outra antena AirGrid HP 23dBi setada a 6dBm e estando as duas a mesma distancia e direção do AP? Me responda agora, como pode ser se não pelo offset a que me refiro!?

No passado, o mesmo aconteceu com os cartões mini pci da SENAO/Engenius EMP-8602 PLUS-S, EMP-8602 PLUS, EMP-8601 PLUS, EMP-3602, EMP-3602, lembram!? Os sintomas são os mesmos! Para quem não lembra ou até hoje não sabe o porque seu cartão SENAO/Engenius queimou ou perdeu potencia é só ir até esse link http://www.senao.com/images/www.sena...NO1=B231&CNT=1 e dar uma lida no documento disponibilizado pela SENAO/Engenius. A lástima foi que até a SENAO/Engenius chegar a esta conclusão e a este documento a marca, o modelo do cartão e o próprio cartão fisico foram queimados, e o rombo foi tão grande que até hoje a SENAO/Engenius não conseguiu recuperar seu mercado e reputação conquistada com vários produtos wireless de renome aqui no Brasil, quem não lembra dos NL-3054CB3 PLUS Deluxe que eram muito usados nas torres, eram os melhores na epoca!

A UBNT que não leve a questão da AirGrid a sério que pode entrar no mesmo barco furado que a SENAO/Engenius entrou, é difícil, concordo! mas não impossível! E nós brasileiros somos um mercado expressivo para a UBNT podem apostar!

Com relação as AirGrid M5HP, eu estou usando potencia abaixo de 6dBm e até agora não tive problemas com nenhuma, até agora só perdi 1 antena AirGrid M5 24v se não me engano é da segunda geração pois ela é 24v porém não tem a sigla HP. Ela queimou somente depois que eu aumentei a potencia dela, ela estava com potencia abaixo de 6dBm trabalhando a uns 6 meses, resolvi aumentar a potencia para algo em torno de 9 ou 10 dBm e não durou 2 meses nessa potencia!Em Queimar leia-se perda de potencia.

Bom colegas, acho que é isso por enquanto, anexas seguem as print´s screen´s da AirGrid usb.

----------


## JonasMT

é estou com 2 ponteira de nanobridge HP queimadas em menos de 2 semanas de uso como faz?

----------


## higley

> Com relação as AirGrid M5HP, eu estou usando potencia abaixo de 6dBm e até agora não tive problemas com nenhuma, até agora só perdi 1 antena AirGrid M5 24v se não me engano é da segunda geração pois ela é 24v porém não tem a sigla HP. Ela queimou somente depois que eu aumentei a potencia dela, ela estava com potencia abaixo de 6dBm trabalhando a uns 6 meses, resolvi aumentar a potencia para algo em torno de 9 ou 10 dBm e não durou 2 meses nessa potencia!Em Queimar leia-se perda de potencia.


Olá amigo, se a Flytec ainda não lhe atendeu, me mande um email com as informações sobre o seu produto (tal como MAC e o RSSI/sinal).






> é estou com 2 ponteira de nanobridge HP queimadas em menos de 2 semanas de uso como faz?


Para que todos saibam, a equipe de suporte da Ubiquiti se fala português e procura dar atendimento em 24 horas ou menos. Para contatá-la, mande email para [email protected].

Jonas, parece que o seu caso seja diferente do que o citado anteriormente. Favor me mandar mais informações para que possamos identificar o problema e uma possível solução. Segue abaixo o meu email.

Abraços,
Jamie

----------


## JonasMT

Ok jamie mandei email  :Wink:

----------


## jmathayde

Foi resolvido o problema , o post ficou grande demais haudshausdhuahds fui so ate a pagina 19 , estou querendo fazer um ptp curto e to quase comprando os m5, pois o preço ta bom .


Arrumaram o problema ou esta a mesma coisa ?

----------


## andersonfire

> Ok jamie mandei email


bacana seu avatar hehehehehe

----------


## Almirgas

> Foi resolvido o problema , o post ficou grande demais haudshausdhuahds fui so ate a pagina 19 , estou querendo fazer um ptp curto e to quase comprando os m5, pois o preço ta bom .
> 
> 
> Arrumaram o problema ou esta a mesma coisa ?


Eu utilizao muitas, e acho que corrigiram o problema, as que apresentaram problemas trocamos todas, e foram muitas. Não ficamos no prejuizo, isso que importa.

----------


## magnobone

Boa tarde a todos.

Estamos prestando serviço de reparo na linha airmax... Airgrid. nanoloco etc.
Quem tiver interesse entre em contato conosco!!!
perca de potencia, nao reconhecimento de rede, umidade..etc.etc
msn [email protected]
MICROLIFE Provedor de Internet Via Rádio.
(43) 3256-0234

----------


## VPORTO28

Roberto bom dia.

Estava lendo ai e vi que vc tb teve problemas com a airgrid, eu tb estou tendo problema, ainda bem que comprei apenas 5 e não tive sucesso em nenhum momento com ele, seja de perto ou longe, minha maior distância é de 1,5km e mesmo assim o distance está horrivel, em torno de 56 pra mais, o que nos demais está em 2, penso em atualizar mas tenho receio, e ai ao ler isso aqui fico sem saber o que fazer, se realmente tenho que trocar. O problema seu ai foi tb distance?

Abraços e obrigado a todos
Valmir Porto




> Cara, eu sei lá o que você ganha pra defender a UBNT como se fosse a mãe, mas de qualquer forma, respeito sua opinião assim como também respeito o Zé Alves e seu treinamento (do caso dele, até entendo a defesa da UBNT com unhas e dentes), mas eu não sei da onde você tira a prepotencia de chamar o tópico e opinião de outros membros de "lixo".
> Meu gabarito e experiencia é extenso, e nem vou escrever aqui, mas eu comprei 92 airgrids e já perdi 33 até agora, e tenho total certeza que perderei as 93.
> No começo a empresa realmente respondia emails e se pronunciava nos SEUS PROPRIOS FORUNS, mas hoje não adianta procurar que no máximo vão sugerir que envie os equipamentos para RMA onde vão ANALIZAR cada caso. Eu cheguei a enviar acho que 5 para o RMA, mas só com custos do envio foram quase 400 reais e 60 dias entre fretes e troca, então não vou nem discutir a viabilidade do envio das 93 que tenho até porque uma das 5 que voltaram do RMA já apresentou o problema novamente, então o cilco seria eterno.
> Infelizmente, meu custo em torres e publicidade foi muito grande e baseado em UBNT, então hoje sou refém de seus produtos e acabei sendo obrigado a utilizar nanos e locos M5 pois são os que pifam menos, mas é questão de tempo até que os quase 60º de abertura dos equipamentos comessem a se tornar um tiro no meu próprio pé. Airgrid eu não mais quiz saber, tanto que das HP eu não tenho nenhuma e nem pretendo, pois já não foi o primeiro relato de problemas que ouvi que estão acontecendo com elas assim como foram com as primeiras airgrids.
> E não adianta culparem as instalações, o clima, o azar e nem nada que seja de origem externa a fabrica da UBNT, pois o problema já ficou obvio e é apenas um. A baixa qualidade dos componentes e projeto dos seus produtos.
> Infelizmente a UBNT para partir para uma pratica de preços agressiva, acabou adotando péssimos componentes em seus equipamentos e isso pra mim é burrice. Eu preferia pagar um pouco a mais por equipamentos que durem pelo menos o que duram os radinhos RLT que pagar menos (e olha que já não são tão baratos assim) por equipamentos descartaveis e de qualidade de fundo de quintal.
> 
> Atenciosamente.
> Riberto de Sousa Junior.

----------


## totaleletronica

olá reparamos toda linha ubiquiti a 50 reais ,empresa com tecnicos com experiencia no mercado totaleletronica.com.br,msn [email protected] 
wilian mariano coordenador tecnico
(11)23813432







> Roberto bom dia.
> Estava lendo ai e vi que vc tb teve problemas com a airgrid, eu tb estou tendo problema, ainda bem que comprei apenas 5 e não tive sucesso em nenhum momento com ele, seja de perto ou longe, minha maior distância é de 1,5km e mesmo assim o distance está horrivel, em torno de 56 pra mais, o que nos demais está em 2, penso em atualizar mas tenho receio, e ai ao ler isso aqui fico sem saber o que fazer, se realmente tenho que trocar. O problema seu ai foi tb distance?
> 
> Abraços e obrigado a todos
> Valmir Porto

----------


## biohazzard

Alquem sabe dizer se resolveram o problema nas Air Grid M5? pois estou pensando em comprar algumas unidades aqui da Air Grid M5 HP 23. Já estou com 4 em uso rodando o firmware 5.5, mas estou com duvida se compro mais.

----------


## JonasMT

compre nano loco m5, aqui me atende super bem até 2.5km... Airgrid só compro mesmo quando nao a outra soluçao "distancia acima de 2.5km"

----------


## jcmaster85

Opa amigo, as HP pode comprar sem medo, tenho mais de 400 na rede, o projeto com certeza é diferente das M5 comum, se tiver oportunidade de abrir uma HP e uma M5 simples verá que existem varios componentes adicionais.





> Alquem sabe dizer se resolveram o problema nas Air Grid M5? pois estou pensando em comprar algumas unidades aqui da Air Grid M5 HP 23. Já estou com 4 em uso rodando o firmware 5.5, mas estou com duvida se compro mais.

----------


## biohazzard

> Opa amigo, as HP pode comprar sem medo, tenho mais de 400 na rede, o projeto com certeza é diferente das M5 comum, se tiver oportunidade de abrir uma HP e uma M5 simples verá que existem varios componentes adicionais.


Estou configurando PTP com um par de Air Grid HP 23, e percebi que o equipamento é muito robusto, e faz o que promete, estou com um pequeno obstaculo de visada, e mesmo assim estou tendo um *Throughput* de 36Mb ocilando a 25Mb para trafegar um link de 5Mb. As antenas nem estão bem alinhadas, neste final de semana eu irei fazer um ajuste no alinhamento e tentar melhororar o *Throughput* que esta muito instavel, consigo ter acesso as duas pontas remotamente, consigo pigar ambas as pontas, mas não estou conseguindo navegar. Será que a zona Fresnal esta muito obstruida? e esta impedido de trafegar dados efetivos.

----------


## JonasMT

Nao, vc apenas configuro errado a parte de network  :Wink:  se puder posta screen da mesma

----------


## WordNet

aparentemente elas pararam de dar problemas
aqui tenho umas 250 na rede, e no inicio era problema direto com airgrid ruim
agora parou

----------


## flaviosel

*Amigos é o seguinte, o componente responsável pela recepção e transmição de sinal deve está causando isso.
eu tenho duas airgrid aqui com perda de potência, pena que ainda não achei o bendito componente no mercado. ele é como nos celulares uma PA, não sei se pode chamar assim de PA mas nos celulares é a mesmo caso. Esse CI fica bem perto do conector de antena, abra ela e logo verá o causador dos seu problema.

Agora a questão é: como trocar uma merda dessa se agente não encontra no mercado, e quem o encontrou não fala onde.


*

----------


## fitamg

Tenho um AirGrid aqui que depois de 2 anos de uso começou a dar problema de travamento direto. Já foi feito vários testes. Não entra água já foi atualizado o firmware mais nada mudou sempre que ligado por muito tempo ele trava e tem que se efetuar o desligamento. Se alguem tiver alguma dica para resolver o problema seria bom. Agradeço a ajuda de todos.

----------

